# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  » DreamJournal 2.3 «

## Banhurt

Moved: DreamJournal 2.5

----------


## DREAMER242000

Cheers Banhurt, thanks for posting looks far better than my old one.
 :smiley:

----------


## Skydreamer707

It's amazing!  ::D:  Thank You for all your hard work Banhurt!!!  ::bowdown::  im diggin the graphics. they're cute! And there's even a Goals TAB!!!!

----------


## Phrisco

Why hello there.  :wink2: 

I just downloaded the program! I'ma go play around with it now.  :tongue2: 
Thanks for uploading this.

----------


## mrdeano

This is great  :smiley: 

Thanks so much Banhurt!

----------


## Silverwing

awesome, i like the improvements a lot. The tag system is much better, and the graphing is a good idea. Is the points system based on anything here on Dreamviews? Or is that a new initiative you're trying to start?

*edit

I forgot to say thank you.. Thank you for the effort  :smiley:

----------


## Phrisco

Hmm...Every time I open up the DJ I get the Night-time mode. Is there a way to get back to the main part of the DJ?

----------


## Banhurt

> Is the points system based on anything here on Dreamviews? Or is that a new initiative you're trying to start?



It was meant to be motivation for keeping your journal and it's not based on DreamViews.





> Hmm...Every time I open up the DJ I get the Night-time mode. Is there a way to get back to the main part of the DJ?



What time is it? There's unfortunately no way to disable the night-time mode at night, you probably have to wait until the morning and turn it off in settings. If you're really desperate, try to find the DreamJournal folder in your settings directory and change the first 'True' to 'False' in the Settings.dat file.

----------


## Phrisco

Ah ok. That's what I was wondering. It was around 5:15AM when I downloaded, so yeah it was night time here. I'll change that.

----------


## yellowlight

I just downloaded it and it looks great  ::D: . Thanks very much.  :smiley: 

 ::banana::

----------


## Desert Claw

Yes! I've been totally looking forward to this. thanks!

EDIT: hey cool, ranking. how does that work?

----------


## DarkLucideity

I have to test this thing out before I offer my opinion on it. But what I know I can say is, "FINALLY"

----------


## Banhurt

> EDIT: hey cool, ranking. how does that work?



non-lucid dreams * 1
+ lucid dreams * 10
+ achieved goals * 10
+ done basic tasks of the month * 15
+ done advanced tasks of the month * 25

----------


## DarkLucideity

Great program. Everything missing from version 1.0 has been pretty much fixed. Though maybe after using the statistics more I might have a few suggestions. I can't really test it with 2 nights of dreams.

----------


## lucidwannabe50

Thank you so much for this. I can tell I will enjoy it.

----------


## JadedSapphire

This is excellent, thanks so much!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Badass.

----------


## DarkLucideity

> non-lucid dreams * 1
> + lucid dreams * 10
> + achieved goals * 10
> + done basic tasks of the month * 15
> + done advanced tasks of the month * 25



New question, please list all the ranks because otherwise I'll hurt myself making/checking off goals just to see what the ranks are. If you don't want it to be public you can PM me. I can't resist the temptation.

----------


## yellowlight

Hey, it looks really amazing, but I accidentally checked one of my goals and I couldn't  uncheck it. I had to delete it and then add it again. Isn't it possible to just uncheck it?

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Hey, it looks really amazing, but I accidentally checked one of my goals and I couldn't  uncheck it. I had to delete it and then add it again. Isn't it possible to just uncheck it?



As possible as un-doing a goal.  ::D:

----------


## SnakeCharmer

Looks great, thanks a lot!

It would be cool if you could add the time to the timestamp for every dream. ..or maybe some other way of indicating which dreams took place during daytime naps

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Looks great, thanks a lot!
> 
> It would be cool if you could add the time to the timestamp for every dream. ..or maybe some other way of indicating which dreams took place during daytime naps



Well, it's pretty often that people wait a while to record their dreams, so a timestamp wouldn't be too useful. I suggest adding a note at the top in non-dream text that it was a daytime nap dream.

----------


## Banhurt

> New question, please list all the ranks because otherwise I'll hurt myself making/checking off goals just to see what the ranks are. If you don't want it to be public you can PM me. I can't resist the temptation.



0 - nobody
100 - somebody
250 - scholar
500 - apprentice
900 - dream walker
1400 - dream guide
2000 - night stalker
3000 - master

I had ran out of ideas (for names), so the gaps between them are huge, I realise.





> As possible as un-doing a goal.



That's right. I didn't want accidental unchecking.





> Well, it's pretty often that people wait a while to record their dreams, so a timestamp wouldn't be too useful. I suggest adding a note at the top in non-dream text that it was a daytime nap dream.



You're right again. SnakeCharmer, you can simply create a 'daytime nap' tag.  :smiley:  That's what the tags are for.

----------


## Desert Claw

> non-lucid dreams * 1
> + lucid dreams * 10
> + achieved goals * 10
> + done basic tasks of the month * 15
> + done advanced tasks of the month * 25



oh okay thanks. looks like I'm a somebody lol
so what about goals I have already completed? I don't know how to do that without making it look like it was completed today.





> 0 - nobody
> 100 - somebody
> 250 - scholar
> 500 - apprentice
> 900 - dream walker
> 1400 - dream guide
> 2000 - night stalker
> 3000 - master
> 
> I had ran out of ideas (for names), so the gaps between them are huge, I realise.



Ideas... why not have a brainstorming session? I have a few... how about 'daydreamer', 'oneironaut' or maybe 'wild'

----------


## peacock486

at least don't cripple the program at night.

plus, it erased my old DJ file  :Pissed: 
how did you fuck this up so bad.  rewrite the fuckin thing in C++ or ASM so that it would work on other platforms.

----------


## Banhurt

> plus, it erased my old DJ file



You have probably created a new journal file instead of opening the old one. Anyway, the application creates a back-up copy of the old file version before conversion in the settings directory, so if you had actually opened the old file, it should be there.  ::content:: 





> rewrite the fuckin thing in C++ or ASM so that it would work on other platforms.



I wonder if you realise what ASM is.  :boogie:  It works on PC and Mac and that's enough.

----------


## mrdeano

> at least don't cripple the program at night.
> 
> plus, it erased my old DJ file 
> how did you fuck this up so bad.  rewrite the fuckin thing in C++ or ASM so that it would work on other platforms.



Why don't you try and write the thing yourself.

Banhurt, don't listen to this dick.

----------


## ninja9578

I know I said this last time too but... source code?  ::D:   Maybe I can help you get rid of that annoying Mono dependancy.

Also, I backed up a version of this file on the DV server in case something happens to the download.

----------


## Banhurt

> I know I said this last time too but... source code?   Maybe I can help you get rid of that annoying Mono dependancy.



In fact, you can simply decompile it.  :smiley:  I didn't use any obfuscators.

----------


## Desert Claw

I wish I knew what you two are on about.

----------


## ninja9578

> In fact, you can simply decompile it.  I didn't use any obfuscators.



 :Sad:  XCode doesn't have a decompiler for anything other than java

----------


## mrdeano

> XCode doesn't have a decompiler for anything other than java



http://programmerstools.org/node/635

You could use that

----------


## Dizko

> at least don't cripple the program at night.
> 
> plus, it erased my old DJ file 
> how did you fuck this up so bad.  rewrite the fuckin thing in C++ or ASM so that it would work on other platforms.



Who do you think you are?

Banhurt made this program out of his on free time and has asked for NOTHING in return. I don't know what you are trying to accomplish with that attitude but you can just take it somewhere else, you've just made yourself look like an ignorant spoilt child and I'm sure everyone in this thread would agree with me.

Anyway.

 I have used so many dreamjournal applications, and this one is by far the best. Thank you very much Banhurt. (See I got your name right this time :p)

----------


## ninja9578

> http://programmerstools.org/node/635
> 
> You could use that



That's a windows program.

----------


## Banhurt

By the way, I've written that little program mrdeano asked for - reality check reminder. You can download it here. The intervals are between 5-30 minutes.





> That's a windows program.



I'm sorry, I'm just too lazy to upload all these source files.

----------


## Dizko

I have a total of 3 points now. Yay...Lol.

Recall hasn't been the best since I haven't kept a dreamjournal in a while.

Just wondering - Is it possible to make custom tag categories?

----------


## ninja9578

> By the way, I've written that little program mrdeano asked for - reality check reminder. You can download it here. The intervals are between 5-30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just too lazy to upload all these source files.



 :Sad:  Can't you put them in a tarball? :pout:

----------


## Banhurt

> Just wondering - Is it possible to make custom tag categories?



No.





> Can't you put them in a tarball? :pout:



To be honest, I just don't believe in the possibility of rewriting the application in C++. I suspect that it may be over 5,000 lines of code. In 39 source files. I had used so many .NET-specific interfaces... If I'd wanted to write DreamJournal in C++, I would have done that - but .NET is a perfect technology for utilities, especially now when it comes built-in to Windows Vista and Windows 7. And if the application works also on Mac and Linux under Mono, then it's a nice addition.  ::yeah::  I don't take these platforms seriously, though.

----------


## ninja9578

You develop on Windows?  You call yourself a developer?  :tongue2:

----------


## Banhurt

Generally, I call myself an amateur.  ::content::  Programming is just my (useful!) hobby.

----------


## doctor

Not sure if this is what ninaj was talking about but

I'm a mac and I'm not exactly sure how to start this up...

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Wow, posted the day I joined! Downloaded, and will have to rename so my parents don't think I'm weird  :Oops:

----------


## Kuhnada29

Cool program Banhurt. Thanks.

How do you activate night mode? It's 10 o clock at night right now here and it's showing up in day mode.

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Cool program Banhurt. Thanks.
> 
> How do you activate night mode? It's 10 o clock at night right now here and it's showing up in day mode.



It'll show up at 11. Trust me, you don't want it. (No offense banhurt, its just that I turned back my computer clock to get rid of night mode.)

----------


## Banhurt

Today I will release a test update to see how the updating works. It contains one little useful feature.





> I'm a mac and I'm not exactly sure how to start this up...



Neither am I. I believe you need to download Mono and rename DreamJournal.exe to DreamJournal.pkg





> It'll show up at 11. Trust me, you don't want it. (No offense banhurt, its just that I turned back my computer clock to get rid of night mode.)



I know, to be honest I've turned it off, too.  ::biggrin::

----------


## DarkLucideity

The problem with night mode is that it changes the color scheme but loses functionality. If you're gonna change it I suggest just changing the background/text color if its not too hard.

----------


## happyChappy

> Neither am I. I believe you need to download Mono and rename DreamJournal.exe to DreamJournal.pkg



Once you download and install mono, if you open a shell on your mac and cd to where you downloaded DreamJournal, you can type:

mono DreamJournal.exe

Takes awhile to start up but it works pretty well. 

Hope this helps

Happy Chappy

----------


## mrdeano

> Today I will release a test update to see how the updating works. It contains one little useful feature.



I haven't had an update =/

----------


## DarkLucideity

> I haven't had an update =/







> Today



.

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Today I will release a test update to see how the updating works. It contains one little useful feature.



The update and the feature work.

----------


## Dizko

> The update and the feature work.



Hmm, not for me. Its downloads and everything but each time I open the program it downloads the update again.

----------


## yellowlight

It works fine for me.

----------


## Jhony

What a great application man. Looks very clean and nice, makes me want to use this along with my DV Dream Journal and my other dream journal.

Small problem, when I get to the passwords screen and I want to exit, the password screen keeps popping up. I am using Windows 7 btw.

----------


## mrdeano

Update worked for me.

----------


## Banhurt

> It's amazing!







> This is great







> awesome







> it looks great







> Great program







> This is excellent







> Badass







> Looks great







> Cool program







> What a great application man



Thank you so much!  ::smitten:: 





> Hope this helps



Thanks! So do I.





> The update and the feature work.







> It works fine for me.







> Update worked for me.







> Hmm, not for me. Its downloads and everything but each time I open the program it downloads the update again.



Thanks for testing it out. Dizko, can you try to update it again right now? Or maybe re-download it?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Anyone else think this thread should be stickied in the dream journal board?  :tongue2:  Just a thought.

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, perhaps that will push Banhurt to create a OSX-specific one  :tongue2:

----------


## doctor

> Yes, perhaps that will push Banhurt to create a OSX-specific one



I have a dream...

----------


## sora12

WOW! I just downloaded this program, and now I can't wait to write down my dreams. Thank you very much Banhurt, for writing this program, I will make of much use of it.

----------


## madeofparts

Cheers!
Runs ok in a VM (so I don't have to install a noddy OS on my HARDWARE  :tongue2: )
Also, running it in a VM means I can change the time to suit my sleep patterns without having to change anything that matters (I have not found a way to do this in the program)
I would llike to suggest including option to edit the ranking system or perhaps easier to maybe have a multiplier in the settings like easy=/1.5, normal=*1.5, hard=*2 or something. I think of this because of how important it is to have realistic non-discouraging yet motivating expectations in Lucid Dreaming.
Thanks for this software. Now I go play!  ::D:

----------


## Silverwing

Hi Banhurt!

Update worked perfectly  :smiley:  I just want to know if its possible to change the colouring of the graph in the stats tab. The one in the picture. Also, how does the labelling for the graph work? Does each week start on a Monday? So in the attached picture, it says Last Week --> . Does that mean the far right is last week? Im not sure how your labelling works...

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Desert Claw

surprisingly, the update worked. very nice.  :wink2: 

btw nice avatar

----------


## Banhurt

I've just found out that there are two DreamJournal 2.0 threads, one in the General Dream Discussion and the second one here. Ummm... that's weird.





> I just want to know if its possible to change the colouring of the graph in the stats tab. The one in the picture.



No.





> Also, how does the labelling for the graph work? Does each week start on a Monday?



No, last week is in fact last 7 days. Last month is last 30 days. I agree it's unclear.





> So in the attached picture, it says Last Week --> . Does that mean the far right is last week?



Yes. Last 7 days in fact.

----------


## Silverwing

That makes perfect sense, thank you  :smiley: 
Im using this app daily, thank you very much for your efforts Banhurt.

----------


## Kamilii

Thank you,it looks awesome,and it's easy to use ::banana::

----------


## madeofparts

Well, having played with the program a bit I am now inspired to start posting my dreamjournal on the forum. I probably would not have bothered otherwise.
This is good software, that makes the training in Lucid Dreaming more fun and more engaging and therefore more effective. Thanks Banhurt.
 :smiley:

----------


## Sora

God bless you, this release is just truly amazing. <3 I will use this as a weapon against Enemies! Thank you sir. (wtf?)

I was actually in the search of this thread because I cited the use of this awesome program in my DJ but I couldn't tell who made it! Wow life is well made.

----------


## OfficerFlake

I have used this program a fair bit the last couple of days... I find it extremely helpful...

I say the next step is adding a template file for each dream. ie: "TEXT" would appear default for each new dream...

Also, a better dream rating system wouldn't hurt. For example a 1-5 star system? Instead of just a "Favourite/Non-Favourite"

The Tags are very helpful as well. As are lucid goals... You need to make sure the lucid goal acheived date is adjustable as well.

Nice work so far though by the way.

Very nice program.  ::D:

----------


## entised4life

I can't even use this program b/c I forgot my password on the first version.  =[


I bet it's wonderful though. Sigh.

----------


## Banhurt

> I can't even use this program b/c I forgot my password on the first version.  =[



Rename the old journal file (or move it to a different directory) and you'll be able to create a new one.

----------


## Shift

I've finally gotten around to downloading! After hearing all the hype I knew I had to check out your program! Without actually keeping entries in it yet, all I can say is that it looks awesome  ::D:  Thank you so much!! I'll keep you updated on how much I love it <3

----------


## fuzzion

Great this motivated me to write down my dreams.  :smiley: 

I got an suggestion. Maybe not that good but I thought. It would be great if you added a point or something when people write down long dreams. It motivates people to write detailed so the dj will have maximum effect!

Just a suggestion. Maybe people will spam their posts to get higher points but ofc they can do it with the goal list too.

----------


## Shift

I actually have a suggestion for this awesome RC program. Is there any way that it could be made so that the user could input their own dreamsigns? So that on top of just 'RC now!' you could also have your dreamsign "motorcycles" or "rain", and/or even keywords related to your dreamsigns like "mode of transportation, chopper, leather, helmet, bicycle, throttle"/"river, water, droplet, ocean, storm, cloudy, thunder"? That would be really, really cool to see.

----------


## Jhony

Hey Banhurt, can you tell me where I can find the entries of the Drem Jornal. I forgot that when you move the file it restarts everything. 

I had about a few dreams and I would like to find them.

----------


## yellowlight

> I actually have a suggestion for this awesome RC program. Is there any way that it could be made so that the user could input their own dreamsigns? So that on top of just 'RC now!' you could also have your dreamsign "motorcycles" or "rain", and/or even keywords related to your dreamsigns like "mode of transportation, chopper, leather, helmet, bicycle, throttle"/"river, water, droplet, ocean, storm, cloudy, thunder"? That would be really, really cool to see.



That's a pretty good idea. I think it would be more efficient if we could put in our images, so instead of just words, a picture of our dreamsign appears.

----------


## Banhurt

> I got an suggestion. Maybe not that good but I thought. It would be great if you added a point or something when people write down long dreams.



That's a good idea!





> I actually have a suggestion for this awesome RC program. Is there any way that it could be made so that the user could input their own dreamsigns? So that on top of just 'RC now!' you could also have your dreamsign "motorcycles" or "rain", and/or even keywords related to your dreamsigns like "mode of transportation, chopper, leather, helmet, bicycle, throttle"/"river, water, droplet, ocean, storm, cloudy, thunder"? That would be really, really cool to see.



Okay, I'll take care of it when I have some time. To be honest, I didn't plan to develop this program anymore.





> Hey Banhurt, can you tell me where I can find the entries of the Drem Jornal. I forgot that when you move the file it restarts everything.



I don't know where you have moved the file...

----------


## Shift

> Okay, I'll take care of it when I have some time. To be honest, I didn't plan to develop this program anymore.



Really? It's already so cool and I think it has a lot of potential!

I also thought about images but I'm not sure if that would be hard, or annoying if huge images kept popping up. I was thinking something like the windows slideshow screensaver, just create a folder and boom, good to go!

----------


## Desert Claw

> The Tags are very helpful as well. As are lucid goals... You need to make sure the lucid goal acheived date is adjustable as well.



yes please. I think that is honestly the thing that is bothering me the most. besides that, I'm lovin it.





> Okay, I'll take care of it when I have some time. To be honest, I didn't plan to develop this program anymore.



thats a shame. just if someone were talented enough to keep updating it. that is, if you are truly going to stop developing it..

----------


## Dizko

> thats a shame. just if someone were talented enough to keep updating it. that is, if you are truly going to stop developing it..



I think he was only talking about the RC program, not the Journal.

At least, I hope.

----------


## Banhurt

> I think he was only talking about the RC program, not the Journal.



That's right. Writing this program took me about 5 minutes and it was meant to be a nice addition to DreamJournal. I didn't expect anybody to actually find it that useful.  ::huh::

----------


## TopazMyst

Awesome work Banhurt!  :boogie: 

One question, how do I find out what my thread ID is?

----------


## Banhurt

> awesome







> good







> truly amazing







> Awesome



Thank you!  ::sheepishgrin:: 





> One question, how do I find out what my thread ID is?



Go to your dream journal thread and copy the number after *http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=*

----------


## deepsleep

wow thats really weird because I have been making a similar project, I wont release it because then I know I will be accused of copying you.  Has some similar features, graphics GUI isn't as good though. Thanks though.

----------


## Banhurt

> wow thats really weird because I have been making a similar project, I wont release it because then I know I will be accused of copying you



Of course not! Competition is always very valuable for the market and for the consumer. Releasing your program would be actually beneficial!  :boogie:  especially if it works under Mac OS without having to install Mono

----------


## deepsleep

> Of course not! Competition is always very valuable for the market and for the consumer. Releasing your program would be actually beneficial!  especially if it works under Mac OS without having to install Mono



Ohh haha well I seem to have misplaced the source :p (Recently got a new computer)
Well I guess ill see what I can do  :smiley:

----------


## peacock486

why do you encrypt the DJ files?  can you make that an option?

PS: sorry for the insane bashing in my last post.

----------


## mrdeano

> why do you encrypt the DJ files?



Stop people from gaining access to your dream entries.
I personally don't want my family knowing about my sexual dreams with Kristen Stewart.

----------


## peacock486

> Stop people from gaining access to your dream entries.
> I personally don't want my family knowing about my sexual dreams with Kristen Stewart.



well can you make it an option that's enabled by default?  that way if my DJ is busted, i can still recover the raw text.

----------


## Keresztanya

I want this but it still won't run in WINE!
Here's the errors I get when I run it through the terminal, hopefully this will help
http://pastebin.com/f78525c6d

I get this if I run it through Mono, by the way

http://pastebin.com/f58fb5690

----------


## doctor

As resident non-techy i must ask how to run mono on the mac. It says that its installed but i cant find any other files that i think would be associated with it. Plus i cant find how to run the program if i cant somehow run mono to help run the dj. Any help

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, please move the .NET stuff over to wxWidgets stuff  :Sad:

----------


## Dizko

Yay! Just had my first lucid dream in months, and I owe it entirely to your program Banhurt - for giving me the motivation to get back into dream recall.





> 05.07.2009Trouble at the Factory (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was at my dads factory late at night but my family friends and family members were inside working. Suddenly a bunch of nasty looking guys showed up, with a lot of guns and many knives.
> 
> I was not aware I was dreaming at this point but I did know I had some super powers.  
> 
> The men began taking hostages, shooting all round them and doing the general everyday bad man thing. I flew up on to the roof of the building to clear my head for a bit.
> ...



I also had a rather mebarrasing non-lucid after this, where I dream I was recording this dream into my DJ.  ::roll:: 

So thank you Banhurt, loving the program and it's results.

EDIT: Waow...Looks pretty snazzy when you publish it eh? Awesome

----------


## Desert Claw

I like how you can change the colours of the text. somehow pink and blue werent workin for me.

----------


## Dizko

> I like how you can change the colours of the text. somehow pink and blue werent workin for me.



It's not pink, good sir. It's Crimson  ::D:

----------


## Desert Claw

> It's not pink, good sir. It's Crimson



i stand corrected. and I suppose its not blue, but turquoise, right?

----------


## Dizko

> i stand corrected. and I suppose its not blue, but turquoise, right?



Actually no, it's DodgerBlue.

But points for effort.

----------


## Desert Claw

> Actually no, it's DodgerBlue.
> 
> But points for effort.



i dont know why i bother anymore, you win

 ::bowdown::

----------


## Dizko

> i dont know why i bother anymore, you win



xD

----------


## Banhurt

> I want this but it still won't run in WINE!



Have you tried using The Amulet?





> how to run mono on the mac



Somebody has already answered:





> open a shell on your mac and cd to where you downloaded DreamJournal, type:
> 
> mono DreamJournal.exe







> Yay! Just had my first lucid dream in months, and I owe it entirely to your program Banhurt - for giving me the motivation to get back into dream recall.



Wow, that's great, congratulations!  :boogie:  I haven't had any lucid dreams for about 6 months, because to be honest I'm too lazy to keep a journal.





> Actually no, it's DodgerBlue.
> 
> But points for effort.



 ::sheepishgrin::

----------


## mrdeano

sooo... version 3.0  :Thinking:

----------


## 3FLryan

"open a shell on your mac and cd to where you downloaded DreamJournal, type:

mono DreamJournal.exe"

Great, but I have no idea what that means.  "Open a shell"?  Does that mean Terminal?  "cd to where you downloaded DreamJournal"?  What?

----------


## Dizko

> Wow, that's great, congratulations!  I haven't had any lucid dreams for about 6 months, because to be honest I'm too lazy to keep a journal.



Haha, the irony.








> sooo... version 3.0



Lol. I was hoping it would go something like *2.1*, *2.2*, *2.3* etc.

----------


## Banhurt

> sooo... version 3.0



Haha, no, I don't think so.  ::biggrin::  I'm working on different things now. I'm going to upload a small update in August, but that's just it. So I'm off now.





> "open a shell on your mac and cd to where you downloaded DreamJournal, type:
> 
> mono DreamJournal.exe"
> 
> Great, but I have no idea what that means.  "Open a shell"?  Does that mean Terminal?  "cd to where you downloaded DreamJournal"?  What?



Yes, Terminal. I think he meant navigating to the right directory. It's the cd command, at least on Windows.  ::content::

----------


## Dizko

Hey Banhurt, just wondering.

Is there anyway you're computer could get messed up and release some update that wrecks the dream journal files, causing a rift in the time-space continuum and ultimately destroying our precious recorded dreams? 

Well, you get what I mean. That, only less dramatic. Is there anyway to backup the files? Maybe that could be an update on down the line?

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Hey Banhurt, just wondering.
> 
> Is there anyway you're computer could get messed up and release some update that wrecks the dream journal files, causing a rift in the time-space continuum and ultimately destroying our precious recorded dreams? 
> 
> Well, you get what I mean. That, only less dramatic. Is there anyway to backup the files? Maybe that could be an update on down the line?



Copy dream journal file. Paste somewhere else.

----------


## Dizko

> Copy dream journal file. Paste somewhere else.



Hmm. Yea but I was hoping there'd be another way to open it. Password still applying of course.

----------


## Banhurt

> Is there anyway you're computer could get messed up and release some update that wrecks the dream journal files, causing a rift in the time-space continuum and ultimately destroying our precious recorded dreams?



Yeah, if somebody (somehow) took over my server or stole the domain, we could have a little apocalypse.





> Copy dream journal file. Paste somewhere else.



Right. As always...

----------


## doctor

Mac question thread started here

----------


## 3FLryan

so i got it working...for a second.  then it quit when the little "task of the month" box was loading.  here's the terminal text if that kind of thing is helpful to anyone:

ryan-connors-macbook-pro:~ 3FLryan$ mono /Users/3FLryan/Downloads/DreamJournal.exe
mono(9416,0xa028f720) malloc: *** error for object 0x13dd2960: double free
*** set a breakpoint in malloc_error_break to debug
Stacktrace:

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Windows.Forms.XplatUICarbon.ReceiveNextEven  t (uint,intptr,double,bool,intptr&) <0x00004>
  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Windows.Forms.XplatUICarbon.ReceiveNextEven  t (uint,intptr,double,bool,intptr&) <0xffffffff>
  at System.Windows.Forms.XplatUICarbon.GetMessage (object,System.Windows.Forms.MSG&,intptr,int,int) <0x0007a>
  at System.Windows.Forms.XplatUI.GetMessage (object,System.Windows.Forms.MSG&,intptr,int,int) <0x00029>
  at System.Windows.Forms.Application.RunLoop (bool,System.Windows.Forms.ApplicationContext) <0x00ab5>
  at System.Windows.Forms.Application.Run (System.Windows.Forms.ApplicationContext) <0x00052>
  at System.Windows.Forms.Application.Run (System.Windows.Forms.Form) <0x00033>
  at DreamJournal.Program.Main () <0x00046>
  at (wrapper runtime-invoke) object.runtime_invoke_void (object,intptr,intptr,intptr) <0xffffffff>
Abort trap

----------


## Keresztanya

> Have you tried using The Amulet?



What is The Amulet?

----------


## 3FLryan

so i can get it working for a bit but it is very slow and unstable... :Sad: 

i feel left out!  *sigh*

----------


## Dizko

> What is The Amulet?

----------


## Banhurt

> so i can get it working for a bit but it is very slow and unstable...
> 
> i feel left out!  *sigh*



Okay... then I think I won't claim that it works on Mac or Linux anymore.

----------


## Dizko

Post your stats and tags since using guys!

----------


## Ynot

I can confirm this works on Linux
(tested on Ubuntu 9.04 x86_64)

install the mono winforms 2.0 package



```
sudo apt-get install libmono-winforms2.0-cil
```


or search Synaptic

rename "DreamJournal.exe" to just "DreamJournal" (remove the .exe extension - this stops it being intercepted by Wine, if you have it installed)

Make the file executable



```
chmod 755 DreamJournal
```


or right click file > properties > permissions > allow executing as a program

it will now act like a native application

*edit*
as a side note,
you may want to read up on the debate surrounding Mono & Linux.
Many view it as a potential patent trap
and both the Free Software Foundation and the Software Freedom Law Centre have issued statements advising caution.

----------


## Desert Claw

> Post your stats and tags since using guys!



sounds like an excellent idea to me!

----------


## Dizko

Impressive. Whats the date on your earliest entry?

----------


## Desert Claw

well, I've got 55 dreams, and it goes back to february this year.

----------


## Dizko

Not bad at all  :wink2:

----------


## deepsleep

This has sparked an idea....
btw thanks for the password feature.  im dream shy  :Sad:  and have other people using my computer. Haha
Is there anyway out of night time mode?
EDIT
solved myself. nvm

----------


## adrift

one thing i'd like to see in a future update is the ability to attach image files to your dream journal. i tend to doodle little sketches of things i find hard to explain with words in my own journal.

i definitely will be starting my own DJ here on the forums thanks to this program !  :smiley:

----------


## Jhony

> I don't know where you have moved the file...



Well I had Dream Journal 2.0 on my desktop and then moved it to the Documents folder. 

Specifically I need to know whether the file for the dreams are visible or not because now I can't even search for it.

----------


## khh

> &#183; I've lost my password. How do I recover it?
> It's impossible to recover it, because the journal files are encrypted.



Unless I'm mistaken, that's a hash of the password stored in the 4th line. If so, you could crack the file using rainbow tables.





> Well I had Dream Journal 2.0 on my desktop and then moved it to the Documents folder. 
> 
> Specifically I need to know whether the file for the dreams are visible or not because now I can't even search for it.



Try searching for .dj files. Then it's likely to turn up.

----------


## Banhurt

> Unless I'm mistaken, that's a hash of the password stored in the 4th line. If so, you could crack the file using rainbow tables.



Shhh...

----------


## Desert Claw

hey! the indentation changed
its different...  ::?:

----------


## Sentaku

I have a question about the program... If you click New Dream and all your text is in the "Non-Dream" format, does it count it as a dream?

----------


## Keresztanya

I got it working. This is pretty awesome.

----------


## Banhurt

> I got it working. This is pretty awesome.



That's great and thanks! I knew the Amulet was going to help!  ::content::

----------


## madeofparts

> I have a question about the program... If you click New Dream and all your text is in the "Non-Dream" format, does it count it as a dream?



It does count towards your total dreams in the stats display....
This makes me think that it would be really useful if there was a non-dream category in the drop-down, so you could add a notes entry without it affecting the stats....

----------


## loseyateefa

> I have a question about the program... If you click New Dream and all your text is in the "Non-Dream" format, does it count it as a dream?



I'm so new at this, but I just downloaded it last night and played around until I figured out it is set up much like Word.  It defaults to NonDream text, but I type the dream or commentary, then go back and highlight what part is each.  Is this correct?  I haven't created my dream journal thread yet, so I haven't posted anything yet.  If I added 10 dreams to the journal correctly dated, what will it look like on the forum when I post them?  The software seemed to keep track of my tags and total dream count correctly.  This is going to be fun.  Thanks again Banhurt!

----------


## Desert Claw

well look at that, I'm finally a scholar. awesome.





> That's great and thanks! I knew the Amulet was going to help!



hooray for the amulet!

----------


## Shift

Dunno if you're still looking for extra ideas or not  ::tongue::  Since I often type these things into my DJ, i just noticed the program doesn't have them and think it would be neat to see things like the Time of dream (either actual time or "early sleep", "middle of sleep", "end of sleep"), quality of sleep, whether or not you took anything like a lucid aid? Kind of the same way online blogging sites have things things like "mood/listening to".

----------


## Banhurt

Sure I am.  :smiley:  But you can simply create proper tags.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Odd suggestion but maybe a disable publish option in the settings. It gets kind of annoying always hitting -no- after my lofty click on "save".

And maybe an influences option? I know that's a bit harder though... because theorectically tags could be the same thing.

Oh, I must say this: OMG you've come so far since I've last been on! I remember when this babe was just a wish and whim, starting out in infancy. I'm so happy to see how far it's come  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

You're right, giving more attention to the tags is taking care of most of my problems  :smiley:  I'd still like to be able to input a specific time so that dreams can be sorted by time and not just time of input, though I can always just go through them by that and enter the time as part of the text of the dream itself.

One thing I'm noticing, with doing the tags, is that as I'm selecting the tags I can't see an entire dream so that I have to cancel out the tag box to scroll down further in the dream to see what else I need to tag because I write so much ( ::roll:: ). Is there a way to increase the size of the boxes so that I don't have this problem, the way that with most programs you can click and drag the box to resize it? Or make it so that while you have the tags box open, you can still access the dream's box?

I took a screenshot in case it's not clear what I'm rambling about  ::tongue::

----------


## lucidwannabe50

Hey I'm wondering. Would this mean my dream journal file is corrupted?

----------


## Shift

::shock::  That makes me nervous. I wish there was a way to back it up. Even if it meant publishing every single dream into one notepad file or something. Just not having to do it manually  ::shock::  I've started inserting dreams from 2002  ::shock::

----------


## spiritofthewolf

anyway you can configure it to work for a MAC?

----------


## Shift

> anyway you can configure it to work for a MAC?



This is what's been said about the program and Macs so far:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...5&postcount=45
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...5&postcount=47
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...4&postcount=90
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...7&postcount=94
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=104





> Okay, then I think I won't claim that it works on Mac or Linux anymore. I'm really sorry, this application is free, so I certainly have no funds to buy myself a Mac. Actually I can't afford Apple headphones! Haha.



If you didn't dig through the whole thread, Doctor started a thread about the program and Macs here. Someone may eventually figure it out, I hope! This program is way cool. If you get enough tech-savvy people focusing on it I'm sure there's a solution  :smiley:

----------


## khh

> That makes me nervous. I wish there was a way to back it up. Even if it meant publishing every single dream into one notepad file or something. Just not having to do it manually  I've started inserting dreams from 2002



You could just copy the .dj file itself. If the file got corrupted, you could simply load the copied file, and have everything from before you copied it still there.

----------


## Banhurt

> Hey I'm wondering. Would this mean my dream journal file is corrupted?



God, I hope it's not. Does it show up every time you open DreamJournal? Have you tried removing folder C:/Users/MyUserName/AppData/Roaming/DreamJournal (maybe first move the backup copy from there but don't use it) and opening the journal file again? If it still doesn't work, please send me the .dj file.

----------


## loseyateefa

I'm loving the Dream Journal 2.0 program.  I've noticed the tag list I've created is headed by "Non Categorized".  I've read thru the thread and saw a screen shot of a tag list that had different icons beside the tags.  Mine only have the big red circle with line through it.  How do I fix this?  
And does the Settings control anything besides the color of the text?

Is the task of the month going to auto appear on my Goals list?  It currently doesn't.  I remember a prompt about this but can't remember how I responded to it.  
Thanks for the help and encouragement.

----------


## Desert Claw

> That makes me nervous. I wish there was a way to back it up. Even if it meant publishing every single dream into one notepad file or something. Just not having to do it manually  I've started inserting dreams from 2002



I just copied the folder and moved it somewhere else... I hope it will be good enough.

----------


## Banhurt

I didn't expect there would so many things to do! I have already noted down about 15 must-have features for the next update and some of them will take much time. I'm certainly grateful  :;-):  for your feedback, though I really need to study Russian now. And biology. And I want to work on my new project, too. I guess I'm not going to release the next update until my birthday and try to guess when my birthday is!

I hope this last update will fix everything you could think of.  ::content:: 





> I've read thru the thread and saw a screen shot of a tag list that had different icons beside the tags.  Mine only have the big red circle with line through it.  How do I fix this?



Double-click the label you want to edit.





> Is the task of the month going to auto appear on my Goals list?  It currently doesn't.  I remember a prompt about this but can't remember how I responded to it.



You'll have to wait until the next month, because you have probably discarded current tasks.

----------


## Shift

Awesome, I for one am psyched for your birthday  :wink2:  hehehe  ::tongue::  Thank you so much for putting in so much hard work so that the rest of us can have such an awesome program. The more I use it, the more I customize the tags, the more I am really really appreciating it  :smiley:   ::hug::  so, thank you!!!!

----------


## einheit.3

Great work. I think I'll begin using this!

----------


## Plathix

Whenever I turn it on, it says night-time mode and it's all black, I want to be able to read some of my dreams but it just wont ask me which journal to open...

----------


## Kamilii

*glomps banhurt*

----------


## Desert Claw

your birthday... is it August 8? I can't believe you are 16 and you know how to do all this  ::shock:: 

EDIT: oh look at that. I searched 'banhurt' on facebook. awesome! you have a facebook!
I guess it wouldn't be guessing anymore if i tried again, right?  :tongue2:

----------


## Sylph

Hey! Very cool app!
It sure makes it a lot quicker to find a specific dream in the middle of hundreds.  :smiley: 

A doubt and a wish, however:
I just noticed that my tags don't show up like yours, broken down into categories (with the blue lines) even though I categorized them. 
Also, it's a shame we can't mark our past tasks of the month (and past personal goals on their proper dates). I not doing them right now, but I completed a few in past months. I'm using a tag for them.

Anyway, nitpicking aside, thanks for this most useful tool.


Edit - I'm using win2k, maybe that's why the lines don't show up?

----------


## Banhurt

> I searched 'banhurt' on facebook. awesome! you have a facebook!
> I guess it wouldn't be guessing anymore if i tried again, right?



Cheater!  ::wink::  I've put the date recently, in many different places, because every year there is not a single person to remember about my birthday. It's depressing, seriously.

Anyway, currently I'm planning to take care of this update in September, after I launch my website / blog about the RTS game I'm (actually not) working on.





> I just noticed that my tags don't show up like yours, broken down into categories (with the blue lines) even though I categorized them.



I think it's because of Windows 2000. But I will have a look at that.





> Also, it's a shame we can't mark our past tasks of the month (and past personal goals on their proper dates).



I know, it has been mentioned several times already. It's one of the 15 things I'm (actually not) working on.

----------


## Sylph

> I know, it has been mentioned several times already.



Oooops!
Sorry, totally missed that one.   :Oops:

----------


## Banana

yayaya


thank you very much banhurt

this is way better than notepad

----------


## MikeJohnson123

......

----------


## Banhurt

Let me know if I've forgotten about something here now or remain silent forever.  :;-):

----------


## DarkLucideity

> *pic*
> 
> Let me know if I've forgotten about something here now or remain silent forever.



That looks NICE

----------


## Banhurt

I know but I want specifics this time.

----------


## Shift

The only thing that is still bothering me is the inability to scroll through a dream while I have the tags box open. I'm unable to read the whole dream and make sure I tag everything without reading the first viewable part of the dream, tagging, closing the tags, scrolling down the dream, reopening the tags. It looks on your image like the box is not resize-able, so would there be a way that the tags command box isn't always on top of the program?

Besides that, my tags have gotten pretty long and cluttered, I still think there ought to be a separate section for time of dream (regardless of when it was made), along with quality of sleep so that I don't have to add MORE tags to it. My dreams are also out of order, since I hadn't been inputting them by the time that they happened. I like to know which dream occurred in which order during the night, but without it being a part of the program it's very difficult to sort them that way.

Besides that, though, it looks fantastic! Thanks again  :smiley:

----------


## Banhurt

I know, I've already fixed that tag window. I'm only asking about the settings now. There are still 20 other things I'm working on.  :smiley:

----------


## DarkLucideity

make it so that night mode doesn't cripple the program...?

----------


## Banhurt

Yeah, but I'm asking about the settings now

----------


## Shift

Ah apologies  ::D:  Well in that case, two thumbs up- I like  ::D:  I'm not 100% sure what the different options do, like 'forget'- does that clear out your dj entirely?

----------


## VampireLime17

Great job on this!! I just downloaded it and I think its very cool! 
Thanks so much for making it!
I love the goals tab. I have so many goals, and it helps to keep them all together in this program  :smiley:

----------


## Banhurt

Thank you.

Now, everyone, I need your opinion on several things.

1. Do you need more icons for your tags (their look on Windows XP is already fixed in the new version so no worries about it). What kind of icons?

2. New rank names - have you got any ideas? I believe something has already been proposed but I can't find it.

3. Would you find built-in online stats motivating or do you think people would abuse it and 'cheat' to achieve the highest scores?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Shift

I'm actually not a fan of the fact that the journal links up to the internet at all. My journal is mainly private, and I don't see the benefits of sharing these random statistics, that could easily be falsified anyway, or even having it automatically retrieve the DV TOTM. I'd prefer if it didn't connect to the internet at all.

Don't need any icons for the tags, imo.

----------


## Banhurt

Certainly the online stats would be available as an option. Thanks for your opinion - I will make checking for updates and for the TOTM an option, too.

----------


## Desert Claw

I had loads of ranks i thought up a while back, but now I've forgotten. bah.

----------


## FortressForever

I just want to say thanks to Banhurt for this great program. It's a big improvement for me over notepad lol.

----------


## MrDamon

Thank You kindly  :smiley:

----------


## Banhurt

I'm happy so many people have found this program useful!  :Happy:  I'm honoured.

----------


## khh

In regards to the settings question:
I would like an option to edit the way it structures publishing content.
This would include changing the date format, adding your own default text or removing default text, disabling the indention, etc. For instance, you could have allow users to edit default format in a textbox, replacing certain key phrases with content, ie. "%d/%m - %Y" could translate to "31/7 - 2009" etc.

Also, it would be nice to have a better tag editing feature on the tag popup when writing down a dream. That's when I add all my tags, and going back and editing them afterwards in the tag section is tedious.

----------


## Banhurt

> I would like an option to edit the way it structures publishing content. (...)



Thanks, I like this idea and it's definitely another must-have feature for this update.

By the way, I've already finished most of them...

----------


## Dizko

> By the way, I've already finished most of them...



Pics or you're lying ^^

----------


## Banhurt

You see, I'm not.

----------


## Dizko

Sorry to have doubted you.





PS: My freaking kidney!

----------


## Gemetria

Wow this is great thanks  ::D:

----------


## RobotGymnast

> at least don't cripple the program at night.
> 
> plus, it erased my old DJ file 
> how did you fuck this up so bad.  rewrite the fuckin thing in C++ or ASM so that it would work on other platforms.



As much as I like the program, and feel peacock should have said something positive too, I do agree with his main point to allow night mode to be disabled in night mode.

However, I must chastise peacock for saying that C++ and ASM are portable. In fact, ASM is pretty much the least portable thing there is, because it's CPU-specific. Java would be the best option (I don't know what you wrote it in; maybe it is Java). If it's not already in C++/Java, I do think it should be written in one of these languages (just as a backburner project. Keep this version, but try working on a Java version, just so it's easy to bring from platform to platform).

All-in-all, it's a pretty useful program, and I'm _definitely_ going to use it, but it's hardly an intuitive interface.

----------


## caramelcleo

Wow this is amazing!

----------


## Phaedrys

@Banhurt - if you can send me / post the source code, I can try to port this to a native OS X app for us Mac guys. I read what you wrote about decompiling, but I'm not able to do that without a PC (as far as I know..).

*edit:* Are you using any sort of RCS for this program? If so, you could just set up a remote server and I could make a new branch for Mac development.

*edit again:* Ah, I found a .NET decompiler for Mac. I'll start to code this now.  :wink2:

----------


## Banhurt

> @Banhurt - if you can send me / post the source code, I can try to port this to a native OS X app for us Mac guys.







> To be honest, I just don't believe in the possibility of rewriting the application in C++. I suspect that it may be over 5,000 lines of code. In 39 source files. I had used so many .NET-specific interfaces... If I'd wanted to write DreamJournal in C++, I would have done that - but .NET is a perfect technology for utilities, especially now when it comes built-in to Windows Vista and Windows 7. And if the application works also on Mac and Linux under Mono, then it's a nice addition. I don't take these platforms seriously, though.



Good luck, though.

----------


## Banhurt

The 2.2 version is finished.  ::santa:: 

Changes and new features:

· Adding already achieved goals / tasks of the month
· Additional points for long dreams
· Automatic backup
· Changing night-time mode hours
· Changing the journal file in case you've forgotten your password
· Changing the order of the dreams
· Colors for lucid and favorite dreams
· Custom groups for the tags
· Detecting corrupted files
· Disabling checking for updates / task of the month
· Easter eggs
· Fixed look of the icons (Windows XP)
· Help
· Inspire a goal (50 old tasks of the month)
· Keyboard navigation
· Minor interface changes
· New settings window
· New tag editing window
· New welcome screen
· Non-modal 'Choose tags...' window
· Online ranking
· Password hint
· Publish popup doesn't show up if the thread ID is not set
· Publishing dreams from the same day (not only today)
· Purple buttons
· Revised night-time mode window
· Settings are now saved in the journal file
· Settings integration with RealityCheck
· Some dialog windows always appear in the center of the screen
· Some dialog windows make sounds
· Template for publishing (with very clever %tags[group name]%)
· Update check only once a day

Sorry for being enigmatic (purple buttons?). You'll have to wait until my birthday anyway...

----------


## Mzzkc

This nifty little program is what finally got me motivated to start a DJ, thanks man.

----------


## Goldy

Damn this is really cool!

----------


## Desert Claw

noooo.... still 2.0... I'll be waiting.  ::banana::

----------


## Banhurt

Released.

----------


## Banhurt

> If you click New Dream and all your text is in the "Non-Dream" format, does it count it as a dream?



Yes.





> If I added 10 dreams to the journal correctly dated, what will it look like on the forum when I post them?



Like this.





> Odd suggestion but maybe a disable publish option in the settings. It gets kind of annoying always hitting -no- after my lofty click on "save".



It's fixed in the new version.





> Oh, I must say this: OMG you've come so far since I've last been on! I remember when this babe was just a wish and whim, starting out in infancy. I'm so happy to see how far it's come



 :smiley: 





> Whenever I turn it on, it says night-time mode and it's all black, I want to be able to read some of my dreams but it just wont ask me which journal to open...



It's fixed in the new version.





> ......



......





> Wow this is great



Thanks!





> I do agree with his main point to allow night mode to be disabled in night mode.



It's fixed in the new version.





> it's hardly an intuitive interface



What exactly do you find unintuitive?





> Wow this is amazing!



Thank you!

----------


## loseyateefa

what did i do wrong?  my entire old DJ just disappeared! after downloading this new version, it prompted to Create a new journal  or open existing one.  i chose open existing one and it did open.  But then i closed it and used the desktop short cut to test if it still worked.  when it ran again, it had a picture of a house and i tried to open my existing one, but when it opened this time, it was completely fresh and empty.  no dreams no tags.   this is  very upsetting.  can you help?

----------


## Banhurt

It seems you downloaded the 2.2 version and ran it, then you ran the 2.0 version (because the 2.2 version doesn't have the picture of the house) and it couldn't load the new file format.

Download the 2.2 version again and *update your shortcut*, because it seems to be pointing to the 2.0 version. Run the 2.2 version, *create* a new journal file, go to the *settings* and restore the *backup* copy, it has been automatically created (luckily for you).

And please let me know if everything's ok.

----------


## loseyateefa

I'm screwed.  before i read your post and figured out what you meant, i had experiemented with trying to access the file through other methods and ended up corrupting or copying over the backup file.  its gone.    i cut and pasted all my posts to dreamviews dreamjournal thread so i can recreate the journal from scratch.  thanks for your help.

----------


## Dizko

*Love* it.

Seriously good job.

EDIT: Heres some title ideas if you want them.

*Nobody* - _Recall some dreams to get started on your journey through your dream_s.
*Dream Journalist* - _Looks like your recall is improving, keep it up!_
*Dreamaholic* - _Can you even remember what the real world is like?_
*Day Dreamer* - _Your head is full of dreams and your skill is slowly improving. A bit like Alice_.
*Light Sleeper* - _You are getting a firm hold on recall. You're doing great!_
*Dream Inducer* - _Nice work. Those monsters under your bed better run._
*Deep Sleeper* - _I would tell you to wake up, but I don't think you would want to._
*Dream Character* - _Knock knock, Neo._
*Reality Checker* - _Eleven fingers is great for typing fast._
*REM Chaser* - _Go gettim' tiger!_
*Oneironaught* - _Like a spaceman, only in your head_.
*Lucid Dreamer* - _Looks like the dream-world has a new boss!_
*Apprentice* - _Working your way towards master. Keep it up boss._
*Dream Guide* - _Great recall, great knowledge, and great skill._
*Master*

----------


## samson2908

wow banhurt, fantastic job on this program.  ive been playing with it the last few days moving my dreams from my advanced diary to this.  its a pain in the arse but i can already see its going to be well worth it.  thank you.

happy birthday by the way

sam

----------


## Banhurt

> I'm screwed. before i read your post and figured out what you meant, i had experiemented with trying to access the file through other methods and ended up corrupting or copying over the backup file. its gone.



Too bad.  ::sad2::  I'm really sorry, I should have explained it more clearly...





> happy birthday by the way



Haha, thank you, it's not my birthday actually, I decided to release the update earlier.

----------


## Banhurt

I'm not sure if the update alert works for people who use the 2.0 version... Has anyone seen it?





> EDIT: Heres some title ideas if you want them.
> 
> *Nobody* - _Recall some dreams to get started on your journey through your dream_s.
> *Dream Journalist* - _Looks like your recall is improving, keep it up!_
> *Dreamaholic* - _Can you even remember what the real world is like?_
> *Day Dreamer* - _Your head is full of dreams and your skill is slowly improving. A bit like Alice_.
> *Light Sleeper* - _You are getting a firm hold on recall. You're doing great!_
> *Dream Inducer* - _Nice work. Those monsters under your bed better run._
> *Deep Sleeper* - _I would tell you to wake up, but I don't think you would want to._
> ...



Well timed. But thanks.  ::wink::

----------


## Dizko

> I'm not sure if the update alert works for people who use the 2.0 version... Has anyone seen it?



Nope.






> Well timed. But thanks.



Haha, sorry ;P

----------


## Banhurt

Wow, according to my server logs, quite a lot of people have downloaded DreamJournal today. It's a pity the online ranking doesn't seem to be very popular at the moment. Though at least I'm in the top 5.  :smiley:

----------


## Dizko

> Wow, according to my server logs, quite a lot of people have downloaded DreamJournal today. It's a pity the online ranking doesn't seem to be very popular at the moment. Though at least I'm in the top 5.



Yea its great. Though it will be annoying when people come along with dreams dating back more than a year ago, and so have loads of points.
If they do that then i'll have to copy all my old dreams in to make myself feel better, lol.

----------


## Desert Claw

yeah, I would be one of those people... i have dreams from over a year ago  :tongue2: 
its a shame this thread doesn't get the attention it deserves... thanks for everything though ;D

----------


## Banhurt

Finally somebody who's not Nobody.  :smiley:  And I'm still in the top 10. I really have to start recording my dreams.

----------


## Pretzel

Awesome.

Sadly, although the update box has popped up and is supposedly updating, it's been up for about two hours and nothing has updated. 

I love DreamJournal 2.0 though.

----------


## Banhurt

> Sadly, although the update box has popped up and is supposedly updating, it's been up for about two hours and nothing has updated.



Can you take a screenshot of what it looks like? You need to re-download the program by the way. It won't remove your entries, they're in the .dj file.

----------


## Dizko

> yeah, I would be one of those people... i have dreams from over a year ago



Aw no ._.

Looks like I've got alot of copy&pasting to do.

EDIT: Lol Banhurt, top 10.

----------


## Supernova

just DL'ed it, looks pretty cool.  Maybe it will motivate me to get back to my dream-journaling (I'll admit, I've been slacking a bit)

----------


## Dizko

Copying last years dreams in is borrring.

Slowly climbing the rankings list though.

----------


## Mjs961

Nice job ::bowdown:: 
How does the "online" check box in the stats button work? 
other than that, is fairly self explanatory

----------


## Dizko

> Nice job
> How does the "online" check box in the stats button work? 
> other than that, is fairly self explanatory



If the box is checked, others can see your stats, and you can see theirs.
If not, the opposite.


I still have dreams to copy over, bored for now though. Still a few completed task dreams to stick it so my score should get a good bit higher ^^ Yay.

May I suggest another leader board - one for the current month?
That way newbies have a chance to get to the top of the board.

Up to you though, you've done more than enough. Thanks again. And Yay 4 sticky.

----------


## endymion

Hey Banhurt! Wicked program man, I love it. I especially love the online ranking system - great way to keep people motivated!

When I was away and without internet access I typed of a list of suggested improvements. Some of these have been said by other people, but I figure that by posting them again I'll at least show a certain level of desire among users. Anyway here they are (not in any particular order of importance):

1) Keyboard shortcuts for bold, italic, non-dream, dream, lucid.
2) Ctrl+Shift+Z shortcut for redo (or at least a button for this...once I lost a good chunk of text when ctrl+z undid way more than I was expecting it to do)
3) Agree with others who've suggested to be able to specify when a goal is achieved, not just the date you click the checkbox. I think you said you fixed this in version 2.2, but I'm not seeing how I would do it.
4) Ability to resize the windows/maximize the screen
5) Fix tab order in "Edit dream" window so it flows logically.
6) Have copy-pasted font change automatically to the program's default font and font size. (may be fixed in the new version, I haven't tried it)
7) Ctrl+s (to save) shortcut
8) Agree with Officer Flake's suggestion of a ratings system of 1-5 stars instead of favorite/non-favorite
9) Ability to add our own images for custom tag categories and have these apply to any and all new tags created in that category.
10) Have the online ranking "ladder" published and auto-updated on a web site.
11) Not very important, but it would be nice to have special images for each rank. More ranks overall might be a good idea, too. Maybe sometime soon I'll make a list of suggestions (I think you asked for this earlier)

Overall I think the whole ranking aspect has a lot of potential and could grow to be an amazing tool and motivator.  ::D:

----------


## legonut4

i cant seem to get the update to work  :Sad: 
so i redownloded the whole thing and then restored my stuff but it always closes when i restore it. Also if i close out of it than i have to redownload the whole thing to get back into it. so is there a way to update the shorcut by chance? 

Great job with this i really like the online ranking part  ::D:

----------


## Banhurt

> 3) Agree with others who've suggested to be able to specify when a goal is achieved, not just the date you click the checkbox. I think you said you fixed this in version 2.2, but I'm not seeing how I would do it.



It's in the 'New goal' window.





> 5) Fix tab order in "Edit dream" window so it flows logically.



Hmmm... It already does, doesn't it?





> 8) Agree with Officer Flake's suggestion of a ratings system of 1-5 stars instead of favorite/non-favorite



Just create a custom tag group 'Rating' and create tags 1, 2, 3, 4, 5. You could also add 'Rating: %tagsRating%' somewhere in the publishing template if you're using it.





> so is there a way to update the shorcut by chance?



If you're using Internet Explorer, type download.banhurt.com/DreamJournal.exe in the address bar and choose 'Save', choose location of your existing DreamJournal.exe and overwrite it.

----------


## legonut4

k thanks alot  ::D:

----------


## CanceledCzech

Ooh, this looks really cool; it'll come in handy when I pick up LDing again.

----------


## Pretzel

Figured out how to download version 2.2. I love all the new features! Great job. The DJ is definately getting me motivated to sit down and write out all of my dreams.

----------


## Pretzel

Oh, BTW, how do you get points to increase your rank? I know that the more dreams you have, the more points you get, but can you get points by completing your goals or having a larger ratio of LD to ND?

----------


## Banhurt

I think it's currently

short non-lucid dreams * 1 + long non-lucid dreams * 3 + lucid dreams * 10 + achieved goals * 10 + done basic tasks of the month * 15 + done advanced tasks of the month * 25

----------


## Banhurt

Argh. There's a quite annoying bug connected to the online ranking and I can't fix it, because the latest version doesn't even check for updates (because it was meant to be the last one). Well, I could fix it but noone would download the new version.

----------


## Dizko

Yea we would.

----------


## legonut4

yes i totaly would the online was one of the best parts  :Sad:

----------


## Banhurt

Ok. But please be patient.

----------


## Dizko

> Ok. But please be patient.



Don't feel rushed at all mate, we are all very greatfull for what you have done.

----------


## Jeff777

Where can I download the DJ program Banhurt?  The links are broken.

----------


## Jhony

I'm also in need of the 2.2 download, since the 2.0 won't update.

----------


## Pretzel

When the window pops up, if you accept only one task of the month, is there a way to accept the other one later if you decide that you want to do it?

----------


## Banhurt

Unfortunately not

----------


## samson2908

> Sorry for the delay, I'm fixing the problem connected to the online ranking right now, I will post the corrected version (2.3) in two hours at the latest, I promise.



just figured out that i can make my own tag categories.  the more i use this the more i like it   :smiley:

----------


## Jhony

> Sorry for the delay, I'm fixing the problem connected to the online ranking right now, I will post the corrected version (2.3) in two hours at the latest, I promise.



Cool

----------


## Banhurt

Finally.

DreamJournal 2.3 download

There are new ranks and the keyboard shortcuts endymion asked for.  ::santa::  And the online ranking is fixed.

This is probably the last update, so it's a great moment to... thank you for using DreamJournal.  :smiley:  I'm happy I could do something for the community! And this is a great thing to add to my portfolio. Anyway, now I can finally start recording my dreams.  :boogie: 

Have fun and thanks for all your feedback!

----------


## Banhurt

RealityCheck 1.1 download

This one is integrated with DreamJournal 2.3 (you can change the intervals in the settings).

I wish there was a way to make people update from 2.1 and 2.2 to 2.3... The new version is really cool!

----------


## mrdeano

> Finally.
> 
> DreamJournal 2.3 download
> 
> There are new ranks and the keyboard shortcuts endymion asked for.  And the online ranking is fixed.
> 
> This is probably the last update, so it's a great moment to... thank you for using DreamJournal.  I'm happy I could do something for the community! And this is a great thing to add to my portfolio. Anyway, now I can finally start recording my dreams. 
> 
> Have fun and thanks for all your feedback!



WOO!

I haven't been writing down my dreams in a few weeks =[ I got out the habit and then forgot.
I think I might give it a shot properly this time  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I glitched the system.  :Sad: 

I downloaded 2.3, and then accidentally did what loseyateefa did, erasing the dream journal. I had already made my online ranking nick. 

 So I downloaded it again and fixed it...then I tried to get back to the online ranking but it says my nick is taken! So I tried to find the old Dreamjournal.exe but apparently I already erased it! 

 The Queen Zukin on the online ranking isn't home!  ::?:

----------


## Banhurt

The backup feature proves to be useful.  :smiley:  I've deleted your ranking entry so you can use it again.

By the way, I forgot to list the new ranks:

Nobody - 0
Somebody - 5
Scholar - 15
Apprentice - 25
Day Dreamer - 50
Dreamer - 75
Dream Journalist - 100
Reality Checker - 125
REM Chaser - 150
Lucid Dreamer - 175
Dream Character - 200
Oneironaut - 250
Dream Walker - 350
Dream Guide - 500
Night Stalker - 700
Master - 1000

The new formula is:

short non-lucid * 1 + long non-lucid * 2 + lucid * 5 + basic tasks * 10 + advanced tasks * 25

And the keyboard shortcuts are:

*Ctrl+B* Bold
*Ctrl+I* Italic
*Ctrl+N* Non-dream
*Ctrl+D* Dream
*Ctrl+L* Lucid
*Ctrl+S* Save

And hey, where are all these people from the previous online ranking? Perhaps they're still using the previous version...

----------


## Desert Claw

I guess I missed a lot  ::shock:: 
but I'm pretty sure I have 2.3... omg. I dont! no way!
downloading nao!

----------


## legonut4

this is pretty awesome  ::D:  

what does the reality check thing do?

----------


## James2302

the reality check 1.1 is a timer that goes off at set intervals to remind you to do a reality check (RC). it goes down on the status bar at the bottom of the screen shown here 

when the timer goes off it shows this

you can edit the time intervals at the bottom of your dream journal settings

but if you change the time interval (eg. 10 mins to 60 mins) you must exit the current rc timer by right clicking on the status bar icon (see first pic) and open a new one, otherwise it wont change the interval.

----------


## DarkLucideity

To be honest, if there is a way to download version 2.2 again I'd like it. I don't use the online rankings or reality check program anyway, and I dislike the new ranking system. 200 lucid dreams alone makes you a master? And that longer dreams count more than short ones? The amount I write is the only thing that really makes the difference and even if it wasn't, I'm not sure how the length of your dreams is relative to skill. Plus, my own tasks count for nothing.

----------


## Banhurt

Thanks for your opinion, though I disagree with most of your points. There were two reason the change the ranking system:

1. It was very very difficult to receive a new rank and a user who had just started his journal had to write down 100 non-lucid dreams to become... Somebody.  :smiley:  Now the system is more motivating.

2.  The lucid : non-lucid ratio was 10:1 and it was too big. Now it's 5:1, so regular writing in the journal is almost as rewarding as having lucid skills. And if someone wants to gain points for their lucid skills, they can take up the Advanced Task of the Month, it still gives 25 points, that's really much.





> 200 lucid dreams alone makes you a master?



Well, doesn't it? And before the changes, you needed 300 lucid dreams to be a master, so the difference is not that big, actually.





> And that longer dreams count more than short ones? The amount I write is the only thing that really makes the difference.



Yes, it is:





> I got an suggestion. Maybe not that good but I thought. It would be great if you added a point or something when people write down long dreams. It motivates people to write detailed so the dj will have maximum effect!



That was the motivation behind it and I agree with it. I'm not sure whether you say it's too easy or too difficult to gain points now. The one extra point for long dreams is _extra_, so just ignore the possibility of having it if it annoys you.  :smiley:

----------


## DarkLucideity

The point wasn't about whether those things are good or not, it was about whether or not I can get version 2.2 again. Other people may like the ideas, but I don't.

----------


## Kamilii

Banhurt the search system is awesome.I was expecting it to only search the titles but it searches the entries to  :smiley:

----------


## Banhurt

The online ranking is getting mysterious. 'Entering DV 26/09/09' and that guy who started his journal in 1970.  :;-): 





> The point wasn't about whether those things are good or not, it was about whether or not I can get version 2.2 again. Other people may like the ideas, but I don't.



I've PMd you an alternative version.





> the search system is awesome



I know  ::content::

----------


## WakataDreamer

I totally love you for making this.

Thank you so so much.

I decided to create a digital DJ here on the forums, and while searching for a convenient way to do that I stumbled upon this, and it's fantastic.

*Fantastic.*

 ::smitten::

----------


## Banhurt

Thank you  :Happy:

----------


## Kamilii

Happy birthday banhurt!! ::breakitdown::

----------


## Desert Claw

quick question - what is AT and BT exactly?
never mind... lol basic, advanced...

----------


## Banhurt

> Happy birthday banhurt!!



Thanks!  ::sheepishgrin::

----------


## Sora

Ok, I TOTALLY LOVE THE NEW TEMPLATE THING!!!! This is a great improvement thanks!!! And the RC thing is great too. And I'm no more a nobody =)

THANKS BANHURT!!

----------


## endymion

Great update, Banhurt  :smiley:  Thanks for including the keyboard shortcuts, they will make typing flow much better! And I think your new ranking formula is an improvement as well. About rankings, when you check them do people only come up who are currently online, or is it a list of the top-scoring dreamers overall?

Also I love your idea of a stat counter to be used as a sig. I hope you can get this to work (sorry, I don't know enough to help you out on how to do it).

Keep up the good work  ::bowdown::

----------


## Banhurt

> About rankings, when you check them do people only come up who are currently online, or is it a list of the top-scoring dreamers overall?



If by being online you mean having DreamJournal opened, then no, it is a list of top-scoring dreamers overall. You're actually not _online_ after checking this 'Online' checkbox, it is just a setting that tells the program to send your data and receive the list every time you open the 'Ranking' tab.

----------


## Kaylor

Absolutely fantastic. A little skeptical about the rankings though, this should be the last thing to ever be competitive.

----------


## legonut4

> Absolutely fantastic. A little skeptical about the rankings though, this should be the last thing to ever be competitive.



well i think its a good motivator to keep recording dreams

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Absolutely fantastic. A little skeptical about the rankings though, this should be the last thing to ever be competitive.



Well, people are going to compete at anything and everything.  I guess it's even possible to become a lucid dreaming snob.  :tongue2:   I don't really care if I am "ahead" or "behind" anyone. I like the cute titles.  

Thanks banhurt for giving this to us.  Very kind of you.  I lost my files, but I was able to restore the dreams with the backup file.

----------


## Keitorin

Awesome! I like the Reality Check thing and the Rankings. It's a cute little extra. This new stuff gives me motivation to do better because I've been slacking off. Well, I've been recalling alright, but I'm always so exhausted that I don't go into detail like I should.  :tongue2:

----------


## Desert Claw

> Absolutely fantastic. A little skeptical about the rankings though, this should be the last thing to ever be competitive.



I object

It is great because its encouraging me to record my dreams. I think my rank is a little too high, because I stored many of my older dreams in it. old dreams shouldn't count towards the rank IMO.

----------


## Banhurt

I have a few ideas for improvements of the ranking, but they'll have to wait until December, when I will hopefully have more time.

Ok, guys, I'm back to lucid dreaming! Expect to see me on the top of the ranking soon (and outside of this thread on DV).  ::wink::

----------


## Pretzel

Yaaay! I went on vacation, came back, and saw DJ 2.3, with more ranks and a fixed online ranking system. Great job. I love it!

----------


## Mjs961

Yay! ::banana:: 
Now I don't have to get 100 points to become a somebody!

Good job banhurt!

Just 1 question what do BT and AT mean in the rankings

----------


## Banhurt

Basic and Advanced Task of the Month

----------


## Mjs961

Ok thanks

----------


## endymion

Hey Banhurt,

After using DJ 2.3 some more, I've come up with a few more suggestions. As always, feel free to implement or ignore as you see fit. They are as follows:

1) The Ctrl+S Shortcut is nice, but I was thinking of something more along the lines of saving without closing the window. A lot of the dreams I write down are quite long and I don't want to risk losing all of what I've written so far, but also am not done typing yet (think of what ctrl+s does in Microsoft Word).
2) If you have the 'Edit Dream' and the 'Choose Tags' windows open simultaneously and you click 'save' in the 'Edit Dream' window, the tags you have selected are lost. It would be nice to have tags save even if you click 'save' in the 'Edit dream' window (I've done this by accident a few times before)
3) I think it would be cool to add a word count feature in something like a status bar, both for single dreams and for the journal as a whole. I like to write detailed dreams and this would give me a sense of how I'm doing. Plus, it's just fun to know.
4) I'd be nice to have the option of a full-screen, book-like, readable display like the one in Microsoft Word. When I'm typing the Edit dream window is fine, but when I'm reading them back it's kind of small on my 1900x1200 resolution and the cursor is a bit annoying.
5) Print feature? Sometimes I print out dreams that involve friends of mine for them to read. It could be formatted like it is when dreams are 'published.'
6) Because of my current living situation, 99% of the time I'm using DJ 2.3 I'm offline. Using the 'Stats' window while offline is kind of annoying because there's a 'loading' cursor (what used to be the hourglass in Windows XP) that never goes away. Further, when I click the 'Ranking' tab I get the following error message:



Let me know if you want the "Details" log, I have that too.

Again, keep up the great work! I've been using the program daily and I love it. It's rejuvenated my motivation for dream recall.

----------


## Sylph

> I think my rank is a little too high, because I stored many of my older dreams in it. old dreams shouldn't count towards the rank IMO.



The ranking thing is a bit complicated to manage in a way that would please everyone, I think.
I personally don't care much about it, but to give you an example - I too am too high ranking, but I only have 10 old dreams, the rest (208) are from May 2008 onwards. I haven't been recording that many dreams since this year started and I still have to type nearly half my DJ...  ::shock:: 
You'd probably have to have like... I don't know... a league system similar to the one in soccer, with different levels of dreamers broken down into ranks. You then could be a Dream Walker L1, L2 or L3... whatever... And chances are there would still be someone not liking it.  :smiley:

----------


## Desert Claw

> The ranking thing is a bit complicated to manage in a way that would please everyone, I think.
> I personally don't care much about it, but to give you an example - I too am too high ranking, but I only have 10 old dreams, the rest (208) are from May 2008 onwards. I haven't been recording that many dreams since this year started and I still have to type nearly half my DJ... 
> You'd probably have to have like... I don't know... a league system similar to the one in soccer, with different levels of dreamers broken down into ranks. You then could be a Dream Walker L1, L2 or L3... whatever... And chances are there would still be someone not liking it.



Yeah, I guess so. I don't mind really, just thought I'd give some constructive criticism... :/
Still really good though ;D

 ::bowdown::

----------


## endymion

I thought this dream would amuse the folks in this thread:
(this is only part of the complete dream)

06.09.2009Dark Was the Night (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

3:40 - 4:05 a.m. (25 min)
...
I'm once again on the love seat in my childhood home. The video has apparently stopped playing, and I am the only one in the living room; the rest of the class must've moved back into the computer room. I get up and walk there to join them. When I arrive I notice that they're all doing a silent exercise from the workbook, but it's all very relaxed and the teacher isn't even that upset at me for dozing off during the video (with the result being a WILD, she shouldn't be!). There are three computers in the room, and I go to the one on the wall facing the street to type up the dream I just had. The teacher is on the computer furthest away from me, surfing the internet or something. When I try to navigate to the DreamJournal program, I'm frustrated because the computer is old and slow and it's basically hung up trying to do this simple task. So I move to the unoccupied computer (what I sense to be "my" computer). Even though it's a laptop, a full tower computer case is connected to it right where the chair is supposed to be, making access and comfort difficult.

On the computer I see a DreamJournal program open already, but it's not mine - it's my brother Alex's! Curious, I'm about to start reading his dreams (of which he has about 40 recorded) when he comes into the room and closes the program. He also takes away the full tower case - apparently that's where his dreams are stored and he's just using my laptop for its monitor. Anyway, I'm about to finally start typing when I get sidetracked once again by a burning desire to talk to the teacher about dream journal programs. I ask her if she uses one, and she says yes, one called "Dream Storm." I then ask if it's a software program or a browser-based one, and she says it's browser-based. In response, I start proclaiming the virtues of the program I use, DreamJournal 2.3, which I can use offline and which has a "publish" feature for easy formatting when posting online. She doesn't seem to be impressed.
...

----------


## Banhurt

That's a good one!

And thanks for your ideas, the amount of your feedback is epic.

----------


## Desert Claw

> I ask her if she uses one, and she says yes, one called "Dream Storm." I then ask if it's a software program or a browser-based one, and she says it's browser-based. In response, I start proclaiming the virtues of the program I use, DreamJournal 2.3, which I can use offline and which has a "publish" feature for easy formatting when posting online. She doesn't seem to be impressed.
> ...
> [/COLOR][/INDENT]



Possibly implying that we need to give the software a name? I think that would be an awesome idea.

----------


## Banhurt

What about DreamJournal? It's a cool name...

----------


## Dizko

What about Banhurt? =P

----------


## Desert Claw

> What about DreamJournal? It's a cool name...



Yeah.  ::roll::

----------


## Gothic Fighter

Thanks a lot for this little software. it's awesome! I have one suggestion. Make a little tab/space in a DJ page for drawings so that we can draw a simple sketch of the dream. One more question: What programming language have you used?

----------


## Banhurt

> Yeah.



Any other ideas?  ::meditate:: 





> Thanks a lot for this little software. it's awesome! I have one suggestion. Make a little tab/space in a DJ page for drawings so that we can draw a simple sketch of the dream. One more question: What programming language have you used?



Thanks. I've used C#.

----------


## Desert Claw

> Any other ideas?



don't mind me.. I was just making a useless suggestion.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Thanks Banhurt, this is the best software ever! Improved my recall from 0-3 dreams a night!

----------


## TJuulsgaard

Great program. It is really easy to use, while having some features that would really only be obvious to code by a real dreamer. Thanks

----------


## Maria92

> Any other ideas?



How about a cut and paste feature? I have another dream journal on a word doc. and it won't let me cut and paste it...had to retype it. Don't know if it's been covered yet or not...too lazy to read through all the posts.

Oh, yeah...what's the meaning of the abbreviations BT and AT in stats? Also, what does the RC reminder look like? I don't think I'm getting one...

----------


## Gothic Fighter

> How about a cut and paste feature? I have another dream journal on a word doc. and it won't let me cut and paste it...had to retype it. Don't know if it's been covered yet or not...too lazy to read through all the posts.
> 
> Oh, yeah...what's the meaning of the abbreviations BT and AT in stats? Also, what does the RC reminder look like? I don't think I'm getting one...



This is how my DJ progress works:
1)Bedside DJ(real)->Write it more detailed in a Word Document->Copy the dream in DJ 2.3.
It works for me. I click "New Dream", write the title, set the date, copy the dream from the Word DJ and paste it in the blank space. Then I assign tags and save.

Oh, and I really don't get the idea of RC reminder either. ::roll::

----------


## Lady Grimbones

I downloaded the software but can not use it because I have to upgrade my system both with a service pack and something else but I am concerned that something might happen to all my files and such and have no way to back it all up.

Could you make this thing run like regular programs that you download? Why won't this work on my PC the way it is?

Edit: I went ahead and downloaded the .net thing. It installed seemingly allright and I was able to open the dreamjournal software. I haven't tried it yet but I will. Is there any way to be able to insert pictures?

Edit: I was playing with the software and I notice that there is no copy paste nor print. What if I wanted to copy paste some of my old dreams into this journal? Or print?

Thank you for your work. I am not trying to sound mean.

----------


## Maria92

> This is how my DJ progress works:
> 1)Bedside DJ(real)->Write it more detailed in a Word Document->Copy the dream in DJ 2.3.
> It works for me. I click "New Dream", write the title, set the date, copy the dream from the Word DJ and paste it in the blank space. Then I assign tags and save.
> 
> Oh, and I really don't get the idea of RC reminder either.



Yeah, but it won't let me right click anywhere in the program. I can't get a paste tool to pop up anywhere  :Sad:

----------


## mrdeano

> Yeah, but it won't let me right click anywhere in the program. I can't get a paste tool to pop up anywhere



Does Ctrl+V work?

----------


## Shift

ctrl+c and ctrl+v work to copy (selected text) and to paste, respectively. Also, if you really need to copy and that doesn't work, telling it that you want to publish will copy it (+ the info for text colors and whatnot) to your clipboard, so you can then paste it.

----------


## Maria92

Ah. I see. Now it's working. Heh...heh...man, do I feel stupid.  :Oops:   ::doh::  

 ::thanks:: 

Now, can anyone tell me what BT and AT stand for in the online stat screen? I haven't got a clue.

----------


## legonut4

> Ah. I see. Now it's working. Heh...heh...man, do I feel stupid.   
> 
> 
> 
> Now, can anyone tell me what BT and AT stand for in the online stat screen? I haven't got a clue.



BT: basic task 

AT: advanced task 

 ::D:

----------


## Maria92

Ah. Again. *Bashes face on keyboard*

Thanks man! I'm still a noob (in case it wasn't obvious), but I'll get this dream terminology down if it kills me.  ::D:

----------


## Banhurt

> Also, what does the RC reminder look like? I don't think I'm getting one...







> RealityCheck 1.1 download
> 
> This one is integrated with DreamJournal 2.3 (you can change the intervals in the settings).







> Is there any way to be able to insert pictures? (...) Or print?



Not yet.

----------


## Maria92

Thank you! Now it's working like a charm!

----------


## Fergie1

Sweet program, definitely going to keep a Journal now.

Thanks alot.  :smiley:

----------


## Lady Grimbones

Hey. This is a cute program and as someone who YEARS ago tried to learn programming I know it was some work. Thank you for your work.

I do have a problem with the RC thingie. How do I uninstall it? I think I've got it turned off but it prevents my screensaver from coming on and I do not want to mess up my monitor with ghost images.

It is a cute program also. It would be of extreme value to me since I am on the computer much more than I should be :-)

Thanks
:-)

----------


## Gothic Fighter

I use Ctrl+C for copy, Ctrl+X for cut, Ctrl+V for paste.

----------


## Banhurt

Welcome to DreamViews, mysterious 26/09/09!  :boogie:  Have a nice stay!

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> Welcome to DreamViews, mysterious 26/09/09!  Have a nice stay!



WTF? There is no user 'mysterious 26/09/09' on Dreamviews.

----------


## legonut4

> WTF? There is no user 'mysterious 26/09/09' on Dreamviews.



ya i have no idea what he meant by that either  :Uhm:

----------


## Banhurt

We got 50 ranking entries!  ::breakitdown:: 

And soon 1000 downloads. That's amazing! Thanks for using DreamJournal.  :Happy:

----------


## Maria92

Haha! I'm #20 in the stats, and I started around the 9th of this month!

----------


## Crystal Fantasy

> DreamJournal 2.3 is here! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features
> 
> · Calendar
> · Tags
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for posting/designing this dream Journal
I am a newbie of today and of dreaming in general
I have a Home XP program which is updated automatically.
I am not very computer literate
I downloaded your file. I did fill in some info.
Now I cannot open the file again as it has a .dj extension and it will not open
Should I donwload the other suggested file of Microsoft, where can I see if I already have it or not. My system is up to date so it should have this file
Can you please help?
Thanks a lot
Teresa ::roll::

----------


## Banhurt

Don't open the .dj file, just run DreamJournal.  :smiley:

----------


## Crystal Fantasy

> Don't open the .dj file, just run DreamJournal.



Hi,

Thanks for your fast reply. Where do I click on my computer to RUN the dreamjournal?

----------


## Sylph

Click on DreamJournal.exe.

Or, if you really want to enter through the .dj file, right click on it, choose Open With... -> check the Always Use this Program... box -> Other and then find and click DreamJournal.exe. (I think this works in XP, too  :tongue2: ) 
The next time you want to use it, all you have to do is click your .dj file normally.

Hope it helps.  :smiley:

----------


## Slick

This is great, you already got me pasting my old Dreams from 2008.  ::shock:: 
Phew, this is gonna be awhile lol. 

Just a few questions:

1. When I use the insert image tab, how do I get the picture to 
show?

2. What are tags and what are they for?

----------


## Epic Altruist

Oh hello there Banhurt,i am the mysterious 26/09/09 user from the ranking system.

I was waiting for my 15th birthday so i could join dreamviews,but i was already using your DreamJournal program since you launched it.I am going to delete that ranking entry now,if it wasnt already.

By the way,thank you for creating this awesome program,the points and rank system motivate me to write every dream  :smiley: 

EDIT: Some people in this thread got confused about what Banhurt meant when he welcomed me.Its because I created a ranking entry on my dreamjournal that said"entering DV 26/09/09".

----------


## Lady Grimbones

Welcome to Dreamviews :-) Happy Birthday.

:-)

----------


## Slick

Ok, I've ran the Reality Check reminder thingy, it's in my task bar, but there's no text notice
popping up, I hear a little pop noise every now and then, but there's no text. 

Any body know what it is?

----------


## Banhurt

Thank you thank you thank you!





> I do have a problem with the RC thingie. How do I uninstall it? I think I've got it turned off but it prevents my screensaver from coming on and I do not want to mess up my monitor with ghost images.



If it's turned off, it shouldn't affect your screensaver, so that's weird. There's no way to uninstall it, it's just this .exe file, it doesn't make any changes in the system.





> Or, if you really want to enter through the .dj file, right click on it, choose Open With... -> check the Always Use this Program... box -> Other and then find and click DreamJournal.exe. (I think this works in XP, too ) 
> The next time you want to use it, all you have to do is click your .dj file normally.



That's really cool, I didn't knew it could be done this way.





> 2. What are tags and what are they for?



Tags are tags (link). Basically, they just help you search your dreams more effectively.





> Oh hello there Banhurt,i am the mysterious 26/09/09 user from the ranking system.



Welcome abroad!  :smiley: 





> Ok, I've ran the Reality Check reminder thingy, it's in my task bar, but there's no text notice
> popping up, I hear a little pop noise every now and then, but there's no text.



What operating system are you using?

----------


## Crystal Fantasy

> Click on DreamJournal.exe.
> 
> Or, if you really want to enter through the .dj file, right click on it, choose Open With... -> check the Always Use this Program... box -> Other and then find and click DreamJournal.exe. (I think this works in XP, too ) 
> The next time you want to use it, all you have to do is click your .dj file normally.
> 
> Hope it helps.



Dear Yumeria,

I really appreciate you trying to help me. When I click on the .dj file, there is no such option as "open with"
Where do I find the dreamJournal.exe to click on? I did a search and could not find it either.
Let start from the beginning, I clicked on the Download button of the dream journal on Banhurt's e-mail and selected the "save" button. This file was saved under my documents and has a .dj extention which my computer does not recognise if selecting "open file"
I really would like somebody help in this matter as I am not to clued up with computers as I am an old lady
Your step-by step help will be most appreciated
Thanks
Teresa

----------


## Sylph

> That's really cool, I didn't knew it could be done this way.



Glad to be of service!  :smiley: 






> Dear Yumeria,
> 
> I really appreciate you trying to help me. When I click on the .dj file, there is no such option as "open with"
> Where do I find the dreamJournal.exe to click on? I did a search and could not find it either.
> Let start from the beginning, I clicked on the Download button of the dream journal on Banhurt's e-mail and selected the "save" button. This file was saved under my documents and has a .dj extention which my computer does not recognise if selecting "open file"
> I really would like somebody help in this matter as I am not to clued up with computers as I am an old lady
> Your step-by step help will be most appreciated
> Thanks
> Teresa




Mmmm... You should have downloaded a file called _DreamJournal.exe._

Try going to the first post on this thread and downloading it again from that big orange button.It should end up in My Documents since that's apparently your chosen directory.You can run it from there by normally clicking the .exe file.Once you save your first dreams you'll have a .dj file. I think it will automatically save it wherever the .exe file is. (I don't remember because I'm picky with file organization and always change all that, hehe.)Then you can right-click on the .dj file and use the Open With... thing. I just checked and it's the same in XP as it is with other Windows versions.


Let me know if it works.  :smiley:

----------


## Crystal Fantasy

> Glad to be of service! 
> 
> Hi dear helper....
> 
> Mmmm... You should have downloaded a file called _DreamJournal.exe._
> 
> Try going to the first post on this thread and downloading it again from that big orange button.It should end up in My Documents since that's apparently your chosen directory.You can run it from there by normally clicking the .exe file.Once you save your first dreams you'll have a .dj file. I think it will automatically save it wherever the .exe file is. (I don't remember because I'm picky with file organization and always change all that, hehe.)Then you can right-click on the .dj file and use the Open With... thing. I just checked and it's the same in XP as it is with other Windows versions.
> 
> 
> Let me know if it works.



Yes, it worked. I did find the dreamjournal.exe after all....I did not even know I had a place where my files go when I downloaded something.
But it WORKED....I am grateful to you for your help.
At least it is a start for me as I want to work on recalling my dreams as a real beginner.
Kind regards and much appreciation.

Crystal Fantasy  ::banana::

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> If it's turned off, it shouldn't affect your screensaver, so that's weird. There's no way to uninstall it, it's just this .exe file, it doesn't make any changes in the system.



I must have had some burp or something in the computer because once I restarted it, the computer I mean, the icon is not there and everything works fine. No worries.

:-)

----------


## Slick

> What operating system are you using?



XP.

----------


## Sylph

> Yes, it worked. I did find the dreamjournal.exe after all....I did not even know I had a place where my files go when I downloaded something.
> But it WORKED....I am grateful to you for your help.
> At least it is a start for me as I want to work on recalling my dreams as a real beginner.
> Kind regards and much appreciation.
> 
> Crystal Fantasy




You're welcome.
Happy dreaming!  :boogie:

----------


## Folqueraine

I don't know if it's been posted (too late to read through 13 pages) but there's a problem with old dates. 

I've entered dreams dating back to 2001 and 2002, and in the main window they appear as 31/12 (the 2001 dream) and 31/01 (the 2002 dream). 

However, they do appear at the bottom of the list, as old dreams are supposed to.

----------


## blue water

Wow! I come back to this page to find this tool! So brilliant! I will use this yes.

----------


## Banhurt

> XP.



I'm sorry, I don't know what the problem may be.  :Sad: 





> I've entered dreams dating back to 2001 and 2002, and in the main window they appear as 31/12 (the 2001 dream) and 31/01 (the 2002 dream).



'It's not a bug, it's a feature'. If you want to see dreams from a specific month, you can choose it from the big drop-down list.





> So brilliant!



Thank you.  :;-):

----------


## Maria92

Great program, Banhurt. What does the score max out at? I see that the ranks stop increasing at 1,000 points, but how many points can you accumulate?

----------


## Banhurt

There's no limit

----------


## Mancon

This is awesome!!!!

----------


## simm

Thanks Banhurt, this is perfect.  :boogie:

----------


## Slick

What do the numbers next to the tags mean? Is that suppose to be the number of times
you've spotted or had that item reoccur in your dreams? (Example: Dream Signs)

----------


## Andywarski

AMAZING!! I just downloaded it and filled it with a whole bunch of goals and now I am going to have to enter my dreams. Unfortunatly I am an idiot and have never dated anything but it's only been three months so I just got to assume where everything went but this will keep me wanting to finish this dream journal and fill it up nicely. Thank you sooo much!

----------


## Maria92

> What do the numbers next to the tags mean? Is that suppose to be the number of times
> you've spotted or had that item reoccur in your dreams? (Example: Dream Signs)



Yup, that's about the size of it.

----------


## Banhurt

> awesome!!!!







> perfect







> AMAZING!!



Thanks!  :Happy: 





> What do the numbers next to the tags mean? Is that suppose to be the number of times you've spotted or had that item reoccur in your dreams?



Yes.

----------


## simm

Hey it's all going great but...

1)What is BT and AT in the rankings?

2)And there is a heart and a checkbox in the dream entry box, I notice when it is checked it highlights your dream with the heart and changes the colour, which is nice, but what was it intended for?

----------


## AbstractAsylum

I gotta say, this is a pretty awesome program that I just noticed.

----------


## Maria92

> Hey it's all going great but...
> 
> 1)What is BT and AT in the rankings?
> 
> 2)And there is a heart and a checkbox in the dream entry box, I notice when it is checked it highlights your dream with the heart and changes the colour, which is nice, but what was it intended for?



Basic Task and Advanced Task

The heart is just there to indicate your favorite dreams, so you can find them again quickly if you ever need to. The tags can be used in a similar fashion.

----------


## Muggler

First off, THANK YOU! For making such an amazing program! But I have a question. When you open up DJ, and click stats, and you go to the "Time" tab, are the numbers on the left, how long the dream was?

----------


## Banhurt

People, I need your help. I plan to release a small update with some of the requested features and fixes and generally speaking, I need to observe some tendencies in the online ranking.  ::reading::  *I'd like to ask you to use it (which means just opening it, so it can send your ranking data) once a day for the following 10 days.* Thanks in advance!





> First off, THANK YOU! For making such an amazing program! But I have a question. When you open up DJ, and click stats, and you go to the "Time" tab, are the numbers on the left, how long the dream was?



It's the number of recalled dreams.

----------


## TomSnare

> People, I need your help. I plan to release a small update with some of the requested features and fixes and generally speaking, I need to observe some tendencies in the online ranking.  *I'd like to ask you to use it (which means just opening it, so it can send your ranking data) once a day for the following 10 days.* Thanks in advance!



Will do!
Do you think you could add a simple notes add-on, so we can write little notes to ourselves? For instance, I could create a note, name it 'techniques' and type out a couple different induction techniques I've been wanting to try.
Not really looking for anything fancy, just a simple text organizer I can keep separate from my dream entries  :smiley: 

Edit: or "note to self -- use online ranking for next 10 days!"  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, I would greatly appreciate a notes section. Something to jot down ideas or techniques that really can't be considered goals.

----------


## bobthemonkey

This is a fantastic program, well done.

I just have two questions, first up, if I wait for my computer to come on so I can record my dreams that way I find it's often a lot harder to remember detail because of the extra time it takes (and probably the brightness of the screen doesn't help). How do you guys deal with that kind of thing? Just write notes on paper and write them up on the computer later or what?

Also would it be possible to get a copy of the source? I'm studying software engineering and I'd be really interested in having a look. If not I completely understand.

----------


## Maria92

Personally, when I get up, I stay still and try to remember as much of my dreams as possible before even moving. Then, once I think I've remembered it all, I get up and unplug my laptop. I usually leave it plugged in, but I have it configured to go to the lowest possible brightness setting when unplugged. I usually don't have trouble remembering my dreams for the few moments it takes to boot up, especially if I've done the hold-perfectly-still bit. 

Notes on a piece of paper is a great way to go, too. Of course, I can barely read my own writing, and my penmanship isn't quite up to snuff until I can see and/or think clearly.  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

Hey, Banhurt, is there any way to get a second program/save file on one computer, where one doesn't impact the other? It's just that this application would be perfect for another one of my projects...

----------


## Banhurt

> Do you think you could add a simple notes add-on, so we can write little notes to ourselves? For instance, I could create a note, name it 'techniques' and type out a couple different induction techniques I've been wanting to try.
> Not really looking for anything fancy, just a simple text organizer I can keep separate from my dream entries



I didn't think about it before, I'll think this through. Thanks!





> IAlso would it be possible to get a copy of the source?



Is there any particular piece of code you're interested in?





> Hey, Banhurt, is there any way to get a second program/save file on one computer, where one doesn't impact the other?



No, sorry.

----------


## Ynot

> Originally Posted by bobthemonkey
> 
> 
> IAlso would it be possible to get a copy of the source?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any particular piece of code you're interested in?



A few people have asked for the source, and you seem reluctant to provide it
Can I ask the reason why?

----------


## Maria92

Hmm...hey, what would happen if I downloaded one copy of the program to my jump drive, and stored all my stuff there, etc. and then downloaded a second copy onto my computer? Would it treat the programs and files separately then?

----------


## Banhurt

> A few people have asked for the source, and you seem reluctant to provide it
> Can I ask the reason why?



Why would I do it?  :smiley: 





> Hmm...hey, what would happen if I downloaded one copy of the program to my jump drive, and stored all my stuff there, etc. and then downloaded a second copy onto my computer? Would it treat the programs and files separately then?



Unfortunately not.

----------


## bobthemonkey

> Why would I do it?



Because community driven open-source projects are provenly highly successfull. If someone wants a specific feature, they are free to add it and share it with others. If someone finds a bug, they can quickly fix it and provide their solution to be added to the main build.

Furthermore, why wouldn't you?

----------


## Ynot

> Why would I do it?



because it's polite to publish code
(I view it like the ingredients of a food product - withholding such infomation is, frankly, suspicious)

plus, there are no downsides, only benefits
- Someone who likes what you've done and wants to learn more can use your code as a learning tool to self-school themselves
- Someone else can review the code and send you patches, increasing the quality of the program

----------


## Banhurt

> (I view it like the ingredients of a food product - withholding such infomation is, frankly, suspicious)



I'm not 'withholding' any information, as I've mentioned before C# is decompilable. I haven't obfuscated the code.





> Someone who likes what you've done and wants to learn more can use your code as a learning tool to self-school themselves



I'll be happy to help if you need to know how something specific is made. You can decompile the .exe file, as well, if you really need to see all of the 52 source files.  ::wink:: 





> If someone wants a specific feature, they are free to add it and share it with others. If someone finds a bug, they can quickly fix it and provide their solution to be added to the main build.



Look, I'm not a company, I'm a person, and this is more like a personal project than a product, if you know what I mean. It's like you're writing something or painting something or doing anything creative and someone is standing behind your back (which is already annoying) and constantly telling you what they would do differently. This is _my_ project and I want to have total control of its quality, because it's _mine_.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

Both side to this code argument are quite valid. The food ingredients analogy is pretty perfect in this case because one could have, out of spite or the general hatred of all human beings, put something malicious in the code but frankly, what the hell would he or she have to gain.

Banhurt's side is rock-solid as well. If you spent 18 months writing a book you have been thinking about for the last decade, you wouldn't publish it before it was finished so that others could fuck your vision up. 

It's his project, and I think his wishes for it should be respected.

Thanks for it, by the way, it is wonderful.

----------


## TomSnare

Banhurt, I don't think this suggestion has been said yet, I think it's a good one:
Categories for the Dream Goals tab. It would be useful (for me at least) to have customizable categories like DC Interactions, Scenery Changes, Supernatural Powers, Misc., etc.

Good yes?

----------


## Dairyman

::holyshit:: 

I only have three words: Absolutely, f***ing, amazing!

----------


## Maria92

> I only have three words: Absolutely, f***ing, amazing!



Isn't it a great program? I use it all the time. 

Needs a notes section, though...

----------


## Banhurt

> Banhurt, I don't think this suggestion has been said yet, I think it's a good one:
> Categories for the Dream Goals tab. It would be useful (for me at least) to have customizable categories like DC Interactions, Scenery Changes, Supernatural Powers, Misc., etc.
> 
> Good yes?



Yes!





> Needs a notes section, though...



Yeah, I remember.

----------


## Banhurt

Something like this?

----------


## Maria92

Not bad at all, but could you add little sub-category thingies, like the dreams have? You know - a title that is displayed, and the body within. That would be great. (Plus, then I could use the program for my other projects!  :boogie: )

----------


## TomSnare

Very cool Banhurt, glad to see I could help with this development. I also agree with Mario, subcategories would be cool in the notes section

Also, just now I was adding another dream goal and the list is nearing the bottom of the window, do you think you could make the sorting by completion permanent? What I mean is if I sort my goals by completion, then I leave and reenter the tab, it'd be nice if they were still sorted by completion as opposed to reverting to the alphabetic default.

This is going to turn out incredibly awesome, keep it up man  :smiley:

----------


## sora12

I really like the new dreamjournal 2.3, it has some great improvements. I just have a problem with exiting the RC program. I can't get the icon off my task bar like I usually can. Whenever I right-click the icon in order to exit, nothing happens. Do you have any advice?

----------


## Banhurt

> Also, just now I was adding another dream goal and the list is nearing the bottom of the window, do you think you could make the sorting by completion permanent? What I mean is if I sort my goals by completion, then I leave and reenter the tab, it'd be nice if they were still sorted by completion as opposed to reverting to the alphabetic default.



Sure, it's a good idea.





> I just have a problem with exiting the RC program. I can't get the icon off my task bar like I usually can. Whenever I right-click the icon in order to exit, nothing happens. Do you have any advice?



I will have a look into that, maybe it's some kind of a bug.

----------


## Maria92

I notice than when you right-click and hit "exit", the icon hangs around for a few moments, and then remains until you pass over it. The act of scrolling over the icon is usually enough to make it disappear once you exit. 

Lovin' the program!

----------


## sora12

> I will have a look into that, maybe it's some kind of a bug.




I was able to exit after I restarted my computer.I was worried at first because I set the RC timer to go off every 5 minutes and I didn't want my family members to get annoyed by it, but it's all good now. Thanks anyways  ::D:

----------


## duppsko

Any chance for a Mac version?
Or do someone have a tip for a similar program for Mac?
Been googling for hours now. Only crap, and this one seems amazing.

----------


## Dairyman

Don't think you can run it directly off your hard drive, unless there is a .NET Framework for Mac.

Or, you could get an emulator, install Windows on it and then run it on there. Not so sure about WINE.

Other than that, I'm all out of ideas.

----------


## oniman7

I'm downloading now. Looks great.

Also, I like the reference to the "Dreamwalkers and Nightstalkers" thread.

----------


## oniman7

Is there some kind of instruction manual? I'm decent enough with computers, but I'm hearing about things like day and night mode and uploading to DV that I don't know how to access yet.

EDIT: Nevermind, had to go into "settings"  :tongue2:

----------


## Dairyman

> I will have a look into that, maybe it's some kind of a bug.



I noticed that in some C# (and some C++) programs I make, the icons stay after the program has exited. I think that the solution is to destroy/hide the icon on the FormClosing event handler. Then again, I may be wrong.

----------


## OfficerFlake

Holy crap!

I'm ranked 18th!  :Eek: 

I must be doing better then I think I am!  ::shock::

----------


## Maria92

Heh...I'm about to overtake Slick for the #11 position. Hehehehe.

----------


## OfficerFlake

> Heh...I'm about to overtake Slick for the #11 position. Hehehehe.



Ah yep i see ya. 1 point down.  :boogie:

----------


## Sinani201

This is how to run it on a Mac:
Download WineBottler hereOpen the DMG and drag Wine to your Applications folder (WineBottler is not required)Run the programClick on the wine glass in the notification tray (top-right corner of the screen) and click on "Winetricks"Type dotnet20 in the search box and check off the first thing that shows up. EDIT: Then search for fakeie6 and check that off too.Check "Silent Install" at the top of the window, and press ApplyWait for the progress bar to finish loadingDownload DreamJournal.exe and run it.Have fun

----------


## duppsko

cool, but it says it cannot install those two .net things becuase i dont have Internet Explorer installed.

----------


## Sinani201

Go back to Winetricks, and search for fakeie6. If it still doesn't work (but it should) check off ie6 as well.

----------


## breaded_gecko

A well-needed application. 
THANKS!

What would be great is if this would be an application for Android phones. Any chance? I would pay a couple of quid for a download.

Might have been said before but here's my appeal for functions: 
Goals: ability to edit and un-select the achieved status; 
Tags: ability to add more 'Tag' sub-headings (would like to see 'Themes' and 'Emotions'); and user ability to edit Tag titles once made.

I'm sure this will get me dream journalling again after a drought.

----------


## OfficerFlake

This would be a great app for Itouch and Iphone.  ::D:

----------


## Banhurt

> I think that the solution is to destroy/hide the icon on the FormClosing event handler



Yeah, I believe you're right.





> ability to add more 'Tag' sub-headings (would like to see 'Themes' and 'Emotions')



You can add custom tag groups in Settings.





> and user ability to edit Tag titles once made



Double click the tag you want to edit.





> What would be great is if this would be an application for Android phones. Any chance? I would pay a couple of quid for a download.



Maybe, I haven't thought about it. It certainly would be free.





> This would be a great app for Itouch and Iphone.



I would have to pay $99 to join Apple iPhone Developer Program.  ::|:  And I would need a Mac.

----------


## Banhurt

By the way, if I don't like the new owner of DreamViews, the content of this thread will be moved to banhurt.com. DreamJournal 2.5 coming very soon.

----------


## Rena_Chan

I love this program, it's great! The only problem I'm having is with the stats page. When I clicked the checkbox beside "online" a message popped up saying something about unhandled exception in the application.  ::wtf::  Now on my ranking page it's acting like it's taking forever to load something.

----------


## Desert Claw

lol I've probably said this 1000 times

... ;P

this is AWESOME.

----------


## OfficerFlake

> I would have to pay $99 to join Apple iPhone Developer Program.  And I would need a Mac.



Ever try 3rd Party?  :wink2: 

Also, yes same problem as Rena Chan. Unhandled exception. It tries to access banhurt.com when not connected is the problem, can't resolve the address I am sure. (Learning C# slowly here.)

... BOO YEAH! OfficerFlake takes 17th place in the rankings chart... 2 points ahead of Pegorian.  ::D: 
I swear if i seperated the nights dreams into seperate posts though I'd be ranked 9th or something XD

----------


## Xedan

Okay, I downloaded this and I am very disappointed at the lack of a copy and paste function. But other than that it's pretty good.

----------


## Maria92

> Okay, I downloaded this and I am very disappointed at the lack of a copy and paste function. But other than that it's pretty good.



Just use ctrl + v and ctrl + c instead.  :smiley:

----------


## Xedan

m'kay, will try

EDIT: yep, it worked, thanks then. This is all over good software in that case.

----------


## Banhurt

Sorry about the ranking, I forgot to remove 100 entries limit (set long ago). Fixed now, thanks for reporting.

----------


## Kaylor

Hey guys, I could use some help... 

I accidentally deleted my Dream Journal file a couple months ago that only had 11 dreams on it, but still I was wondering if there was any way I could get them back. The old journal account is still on the leaderboards, under Kaylor. 

Thanks,
Kaylor

----------


## Banhurt

Open DreamJournal, choose *Create a new journal*, save it somewhere, go to *Settings* » *Restore...* and choose one of the backup copies, then click *Restore* » *Yes*

----------


## Kaylor

Thank you so much. I was so upset!

----------


## Banhurt

> Thank you so much. I was so upset!



I'm glad I could help.  :smiley:

----------


## duppsko

How to download the 2.5 version? The download button is just a part of the image.

----------


## Banhurt

It hasn't been released yet.

----------


## Maria92

Ooh, does it have a notes section?

----------


## Banhurt

There are notes and other new things.

----------


## Maria92

> There are notes and other new things.



Wahoo! Keep us updated, mate!  :boogie:

----------


## OfficerFlake

> Wahoo! Keep us updated, mate!



2nd.

----------


## MistowBubbows

I've explored this for about five minutes and it's briliant!  Thanks a ton.  This will help so much with recall and keeping a DJ!

----------


## breaded_gecko

Reckon they'll be a 'waking journal' option someday, which doesn't add to the dream counter, and publishes on WJ webpage, etc? Would be very useful

----------


## James2302

i use dreamjournal 2.3 or whatever version, i love it. but i had an idea. when we write a dream, there should be a special tab where you can record the time of day, or day or night, the place, people, objects used, etc. or even if it was third or first person. not necessarily for dream signs but for more detail recall.

----------


## J.D.

For some reason the "ranking" tab in the stats section has gone blank in mine... :S It was fine until a couple of days ago.  Anybody any idea what could've happened?

----------


## Maria92

> For some reason the "ranking" tab in the stats section has gone blank in mine... :S It was fine until a couple of days ago.  Anybody any idea what could've happened?



Same thing is happening to me. The "online" box is checked, and nothing pops up. Maybe it's because the new version is due to release soon?  ::?:

----------


## Sora

Yeah, it's probably the same for everyone.

----------


## J.D.

Thought it was just me, no sweat!

----------


## Banhurt

> Maybe it's because the new version is due to release soon?



Yes, it is. I'm sorry.

----------


## jammerro

sooo looking forward to 2.5!
not that 2.3 isnt good. Its amazing. Just looking forward to any new features  ::D: 

Would you spoil anything at this moment?  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

> sooo looking forward to 2.5!
> not that 2.3 isnt good. Its amazing. Just looking forward to any new features 
> 
> Would you spoil anything at this moment?



But that would ruin the surprise!  ::D:

----------


## Banhurt

> sooo looking forward to 2.5!
> not that 2.3 isnt good. Its amazing. Just looking forward to any new features



There's nothing really groundbreaking, there are some small new features (like notes) and many small improvements (like revamped stats and settings). I'm sure you'll like them!

----------


## James2302

do we have a date? or just when its done?

----------


## John11

This looks great!  If I start recording my dreams again I'll definitely try using this.

I haven't read through the thread so I don't know what's been suggested already, but my immediate feature requests upon looking at it would be adding a time to dreams (instead of just the date) and adding an attachment option to dreams.  I see that you can add pictures, but I was hoping there might be a way to attach audio files (or other things) since I voice record all my dream initially.

----------


## Maria92

> This looks great!  If I start recording my dreams again I'll definitely try using this.
> 
> I haven't read through the thread so I don't know what's been suggested already, but my immediate feature requests upon looking at it would be adding a time to dreams (instead of just the date) and adding an attachment option to dreams.  I see that you can add pictures, but I was hoping there might be a way to attach audio files (or other things) since I voice record all my dream initially.



I think a time feature was dismissed for a general lack of use.  :tongue2:  An attachment feature would be nice, though, especially for those with voice-recorded journals.  ::D:

----------


## Banhurt

> do we have a date? or just when its done?



2009/2010





> An attachment feature would be nice, though, especially for those with voice-recorded journals.



It's already done.  :smiley:

----------


## breaded_gecko

Hiya. How do I switch on the intermittent RC function? Can't find a button for it. Cheers

----------


## James2302

are you talking about the reality check reminder? if so, its on page 10. :smiley:

----------


## dream wolf

peacock486 dont be a dick.
The program works great (if you know how to use it hehehehe)
I like how it shows the tasks.

----------


## Banhurt

The new version will be released later next year. I'm overworked (school) and depressed. Have a great Christmas time!

----------


## Maria92

Thanks, Banhurt!  :smiley:  You, too. Take it easy.  :wink2: 

-snip-

----------


## Maria92

-snip-

Never mind, problem solved.  :smiley:

----------


## ElsiaStar

i dont understand.. i downloaded it but it wont work..  :Sad:

----------


## XeL

> i dont understand.. i downloaded it but it wont work..



What is it that doesn't work?

----------


## Dairyman

> i dont understand.. i downloaded it but it wont work..



Assuming you mean the actual program itself won't work...

If you are using a Mac, go back to page 15 and look for instructions on how to get it working.

If you are using Windows, have you installed the .NET Framework 2.0?

----------


## Banhurt

If you're using Windows XP and you've never updated it, you need Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0.

----------


## chase

Does this work on Mac?

----------


## nina

> Does this work on Mac?



Considering the download is an exe I would say no.  ::?:  I just tried to download it.

----------


## Sinani201

Here is a possible candidate for running this on Mac. If it works, it should be able to have the same functionality as in the Windows version. It works on my Mac, but I need it to be tested on another one. I know the file is a bit big, but that is because it has the all of the Wine binary in it. If you don't know what that means, you don't have to. Just run the app as you normally would.

If you get an error, please tell me what it was.

http://www.mediafire.com/?f10kmmjz2vm#

----------


## duppsko

Sinani201, that didnt work for me. Dreamjournal just keeps quitting before even starting. Just the X11 stuff stays open.

----------


## Sinani201

> Sinani201, that didnt work for me. Dreamjournal just keeps quitting before even starting. Just the X11 stuff stays open.



That makes sense. I wasn't expecting it to work. Download this but when you open the DMG, only drag Wine to App folder. WineBottler is not required.

----------


## duppsko

Dreamjournal wouldnt start even if Wine was running. If that was the right way to go...

----------


## Sinani201

> Dreamjournal wouldnt start even if Wine was running. If that was the right way to go...



I'm confused. Did you try using Wine or not? The old download was a .app file made with WineBottler. I didn't expect it to work because you need other dependencies to make it work.

If using Wine still doesn't work, go to Wine's icon on the menu bar, click on Winetricks, and check off "dotnet20" (without the quotes). Then try again.

DreamJournal works perfectly for me, both with the WineBottler version and the EXE file.

----------


## duppsko

I got it to run when i did install dotnet20.
Thank you  :smiley: 
Tried to make an executable OSX file from it but got this errorlog:


*Spoiler* for _Error log_: 



###BOTTLING### default.sh
###BOTTLING### Gathering debug Info...

Versions
OS...........................: darwin10.0
Wine.........................: 1.1.35
WineBottler..................: 1.1.35

Environment
PWD..........................: '/Applications/Wine.app/Contents/Resources/bin'
PATH.........................: /usr/gnu/bin:/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:.
WINEPATH.....................: /Applications/Wine.app/Contents/Resources/bin
LD_LIBRARY_PATH..............: /Applications/Wine.app/Contents/Resources/lib:/usr/X11R6/lib
DYLD_FALLBACK_LIBRARY_PATH...: /usr/lib:/Applications/Wine.app/Contents/Resources/lib:/usr/X11R6/lib
FONTCONFIG_FILE..............: /Applications/Wine.app/Contents/Resources/etc/fonts/fonts.conf
DIPSPLAY.....................: /tmp/launch-GNiuAo/:0
SILENT.......................: -q
http_proxy...................: 
https_proxy..................: 
ftp_proxy....................: 
socks5_proxy.................: 

Hardware:

    Hardware Overview:

      Model Name: MacBook Pro
      Model Identifier: MacBookPro5,5
      Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
      Processor Speed: 2.26 GHz
      Number Of Processors: 1
      Total Number Of Cores: 2
      L2 Cache: 3 MB
      Memory: 4 GB
      Bus Speed: 1.07 GHz
      Boot ROM Version: MBP55.00AC.B03
      SMC Version (system): 1.47f2
      Serial Number (system): 34922FA766D
      Hardware UUID: 527A0BE9-5D2D-572D-83E4-28C1E97744C7
      Sudden Motion Sensor:
          State: Enabled

###BOTTLING### Create .app...
###BOTTLING### Turn on Coreaudio...
Fontconfig error: line 1: no element found
Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
Fontconfig error: line 1: no element found
Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
fixme:system:SetProcessDPIAware stub!
fixme:dwmapi ::D: wmIsCompositionEnabled 0x33cee4
fixme:file:MoveFileWithProgressW MOVEFILE_WRITE_THROUGH unimplemented
fixme:advapi:SetNamedSecurityInfoW L"C:\\windows\\system32\\gecko\\1.0.0\\wine_gecko\  \components\\xpti.dat" 1 536870916 0x0 0x0 0x52d96c 0x0
fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0xa92f518, overlapped 0xa92f520): stub
fixme:iphlpapi:GetAdaptersAddresses no support for IPv6 addresses
fixme:file:MoveFileWithProgressW MOVEFILE_WRITE_THROUGH unimplemented
fixme:advapi:SetNamedSecurityInfoW L"C:\\windows\\system32\\gecko\\1.0.0\\wine_gecko\  \components\\compreg.dat" 1 536870916 0x0 0x0 0x1f2aeb4 0x0
Fontconfig error: line 1: no element found
Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
fixme:shell ::D: llCanUnloadNow stub
Fontconfig error: line 1: no element found
Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
wine: configuration in '/Users/duppsko/Desktop/Dream Journal.app/Contents/Resources' has been updated.
Fontconfig error: line 1: no element found
Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
###BOTTLING### Sandboxing...
###BOTTLING### Enabling Antialiasing...
###BOTTLING### Installing Truetype Fonts...
###BOTTLING### Registering Truetype Fonts...
/Applications/Wine.app/Contents/Resources/bin
Fontconfig error: line 1: no element found
Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
Fontconfig error: line 1: no element found
Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
Fontconfig error: line 1: no element found
Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
###BOTTLING### Registering native dlls...
###BOTTLING### Installing DreamJournal.exe...
install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
###ERROR### Command '/Applications/Wine.app/Contents/Resources/bin/wine /Users/duppsko/Desktop/DreamJournal.exe' returned status 255.
Task returned with status 15.

----------


## Sinani201

> I got it to run when i did install dotnet20.
> Thank you 
> Tried to make an executable OSX file from it but got this errorlog:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Error log_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try using the "fontfix" Winetrick in WineBottler and also make sure to re-enable "dotnet20." I'm not sure if it will work, but it is worth a try.

If it still doesn't work, you can try using "mono24" as well.

----------


## duppsko

did re-enabled dotnet20 before i saw your post. Has taken a long time now so it might work. Will edit post after its done.

EDIT: Halfway through Dreamjournal opens up and works, but the install is still running, been 20 mins now.

----------


## Sinani201

> did re-enabled dotnet20 before i saw your post. Has taken a long time now so it might work. Will edit post after its done.
> 
> EDIT: Halfway through Dreamjournal opens up and works, but the install is still running, been 20 mins now.



You have to check off the "Copy Only" checkbox in WineBottler (right under the "Install File" text field). You do that because there is nothing to install; the file is the actual executable.

----------


## duppsko

Got it to finish now, but running it, it just freezes while it says Preparing "Dream Journal", statusbar and "Launching Dream Journal".
If i rightclick Dream Journal and select open with...Wine, it starts and everything works.
I can live with that for this great app  :smiley:

----------


## James2302

for some reason, when i click the ranking tab in the stats area, i get this error
. is this because the new one is coming out soon? anyone else have this?

----------


## Maria92

> for some reason, when i click the ranking tab in the stats area, i get this error
> . is this because the new one is coming out soon? anyone else have this?



Yup, I get this. I'm assuming it's because the new one is coming out soon-ish. The stats page shut down a while back...it just started popping up with error messages recently. It'll be interesting to see how much everyone has changed over the past month or two.  ::D:  Quietly protesting the 10-character limit)

----------


## Sinani201

> Got it to finish now, but running it, it just freezes while it says Preparing "Dream Journal", statusbar and "Launching Dream Journal".
> If i rightclick Dream Journal and select open with...Wine, it starts and everything works.
> I can live with that for this great app



Right-click on the file, press "Get Info," find Open With, and choose Wine from the drop-down menu.

----------


## Folqueraine

I have a suggestion for the tag categories: "theme" or "motive". I often classify my dreams with tags such as "love", "violence", "sex" and that doesn't really fit in any category at the moment.

----------


## James2302

i think banhurt mentioned somewhere about a notes section, i guess to write your thoughts on the dream, you could put it there.

----------


## Banhurt

> Yup, I get this. I'm assuming it's because the new one is coming out soon-ish. The stats page shut down a while back...it just started popping up with error messages recently.









> I have a suggestion for the tag categories: "theme" or "motive". I often classify my dreams with tags such as "love", "violence", "sex" and that doesn't really fit in any category at the moment.



You can create your own tag categories in Settings.

----------


## Maria92

Wow, that's looking great! I can't wait for the new release now.  :smiley:

----------


## James2302

oh yea, i was wondering, is the progress graph going to be different? the current one confuses me. maybe i just don't know how it works

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I feel very dumb that it took me so long to find this!  :tongue2: 
But I did and I'm gonna start using it today.  :smiley: 

You guys talk about new versions and stuff and I'm too lazy to read the 13 pages so I rather ask. Is the Journal 2.3 the last version yet?

[EDIT]

I used it a bit and was wondering what the 'customed' section in the settings meant.
It's great by the way! Great job Banhurt

----------


## Banana

That ranking page looks sexy

even sexier since im #4  :tongue2:

----------


## Keitorin

Shiny.  ::D:  I l look kind of pitiful with so many dreams and little LD's compared to everyone else though!

----------


## Maria92

...holy crap, when did I get ninja'd back down to #13? Jebus, I need to get back on my game...

----------


## Banhurt

> oh yea, i was wondering, is the progress graph going to be different?



It's bigger and more clear but it works the same way.





> Is the Journal 2.3 the last version yet?



Yes, it is.





> I used it a bit and was wondering what the 'customed' section in the settings meant.



You can add custom dream types (induction techniques), tag groups and goal groups or change font colors.





> That ranking page looks sexy



The new release is overall sexy.  ::smitten::  It's still some time before I release it (I can't get my printer to work!) but I can post some screenshots in the meantime if you want.





> ...holy crap, when did I get ninja'd back down to #13? Jebus, I need to get back on my game...



By the way, the default sorting of the ranking is now by the 7 days change (though you can sort it by anything you want and your choice will be remembered).

----------


## Banana

Screenshots would be appreciated

----------


## jammerro

erhh is the ranking system still working on version 2.3? Because when i go to "ranking" it shows almost nothing at all, only my own title and points.

----------


## XeL

> erhh is the ranking system still working on version 2.3? Because when i go to "ranking" it shows almost nothing at all, only my own title and points.



It's not working with the current version.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I don't want to be demanding or anything, but I think it be good if you could have something to seperate each day (I really like when everything is over organised, loL!) and I normally have a note for the whole day like the number of dreams, the average lucidity and the average quality of all the dreams just to see how I improve and stuff so could you also add non-dream notes which I could also use to seperate each day without changing the ranking. Just an idea. 

I actually became addicted to this program (not literally) but I can't wait for more dreams to write in it! XD It's so good!

----------


## Maria92

> I don't want to be demanding or anything, but I think it be good if you could have something to seperate each day (I really like when everything is over organised, loL!) and I normally have a note for the whole day like the number of dreams, the average lucidity and the average quality of all the dreams just to see how I improve and stuff so could you also add non-dream notes which I could also use to seperate each day without changing the ranking. Just an idea. 
> 
> I actually became addicted to this program (not literally) but I can't wait for more dreams to write in it! XD It's so good!



I think he has a notes section coming out, so I guess you could date each entry and record the stats for every day. Not sure if this was quite what you were going after, but yeah.  ::D:

----------


## Banhurt

> I think he has a notes section coming out, so I guess you could date each entry and record the stats for every day. Not sure if this was quite what you were going after, but yeah.



Actually not, this is how it looks in the final release:

----------


## Maria92

No notes?  :Sad:  Oh, okay...

----------


## Banhurt

No notes section. 'Welcome to DreamJournal 2.5' on the screenshot is a note. They're like dreams, so you can tag and search them.

----------


## James2302

oh thats cool, will it count towards the dream counter? i hope not...

----------


## Maria92

> No notes section. 'Welcome to DreamJournal 2.5' on the screenshot is a note. They're like dreams, so you can tag and search them.



OH! Well, that's hella cool, then. ^_^

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

That's perfect  ::D: 

I actually was so scared (well, not literaly) because I had filled up the entire page and my older dreams were starting to dissapear and the only way to read them was to delete the newer ones but then I figured out it was simply because I had the "Latest dreams" and that I was suppose to set it for "January 2010"

But I'm just wondering. What happens when it's gonna be febuary 2010. Will I not be able to look at my dreams from january?

[EDIT]

Anoter question: What are the tags for because I can't find dreams using them... I thought that was what they were for. Are they just to find reocurrent dream signs?

----------


## DarkLucideity

> No notes section. 'Welcome to DreamJournal 2.5' on the screenshot is a note. They're like dreams, so you can tag and search them.



Nice, I previously had to use normal dreams as notes, and have exactly 1 every day so it wouldn't throw off my stats.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Nice, I previously had to use normal dreams as notes, and have exactly 1 every day so it wouldn't throw off my stats.



Same here!  :tongue2:

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I was wondering for the tags, maybe you can add an image and it will show in the text box? I hit the image link button, but it just puts a URL. It would be cool if you could put an image link there and have the image appear in that text box.

----------


## James2302

yea i was thinking about that too. also banhurt, just a suggestion if you haven't already, can you make it to where you can change the size of the window? so you can see all of the text, that would be great.

----------


## Banhurt

> will it count towards the dream counter?



No, it won't.





> What happens when it's gonna be febuary 2010. Will I not be able to look at my dreams from january?



You will.





> Anoter question: What are the tags for because I can't find dreams using them...



You can use tags to... tag dreams, so you can easily find all dreams with a particular character, place, theme, whatever. Or find out what your most popular dream signs are.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Thanks Banhurt.

When do you think the new version is gonna come out? (sorry if I'm being too curious)

----------


## Banhurt

I think I need 4 more weekends, so... February 15 if everything goes well.

----------


## James2302

ooh i can't wait! good luck  ::D:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> I think I need 4 more weekends, so... February 15 if everything goes well.



The day after Valentines day!  ::smitten::  lol

Good luck. Take the time you need! _Quality_ beats _quantity_ _short time before getting it_

----------


## Banhurt

Thanks. In the meantime...

RealityCheck 2.0 download

----------


## J.D.

> I think I need 4 more weekends, so... February 15 if everything goes well.



The day after my birthday, thanks Banhurt!

----------


## khh

I have a suggestion for a feature. I have both a laptop and a computer, and now I've got a separate DJ for each of them, so an option to merge two exisitng journals would be great. Then I could just copy the DJ over from one computer to the other and merge. Would be great if it didn't create duoble entries if you did it multiple times.

----------


## jarrhead

BANHURT!

I hit an issue when logging a dream from two mornings ago this morning.
There needs to be a custom Lucid indicator (DILD, WILD, EILD, etc.) as mine is a combination of all and I have to say "WBTB" but it is not that. I call it VOSCA. It involves offset sleep cycle (CAT is very similar - which I see isn't even on there?) and Audio Induced LD, VILD, AND EILD..

Just make it so we can put our own in there.  Also, if this is possible, could it be shown in the doughnut graph under Stats with the Lucid Type?

----------


## James2302

> BANHURT!
> 
> I hit an issue when logging a dream from two mornings ago this morning.
> There needs to be a custom Lucid indicator (DILD, WILD, EILD, etc.) as mine is a combination of all and I have to say "WBTB" but it is not that. I call it VOSCA. It involves offset sleep cycle (CAT is very similar - which I see isn't even on there?) and Audio Induced LD, VILD, AND EILD..
> 
> Just make it so we can put our own in there.  Also, if this is possible, could it be shown in the doughnut graph under Stats with the Lucid Type?



you can!  ::D: 
just go into settings and enter your technique type into the custom box:

*Spoiler* for _look!_: 








then select your custom type here:

*Spoiler* for _HERE!_: 








it won't say your custom type in the pie chart, it will go under "other", i think he made that especially for that purpose.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Yo banhurt, could you alter the code of this a little bit, so it would work like a normal journal to catalouge your daily life with? I've been looking for a program like that.

----------


## Banhurt

Mobile web app (for some reason the background looks black on my pc - this is how it looks on iPhone)



You can export some of your tags (and goals) from DreamJournal to the server and then you'll be able to add dreams from your mobile. When you open DreamJournal again, the dreams will get synced (and removed from the server - so the app is not meant to replace the pc program). I thought this could be useful, what are your thoughts / ideas?





> I have a suggestion for a feature. I have both a laptop and a computer, and now I've got a separate DJ for each of them, so an option to merge two exisitng journals would be great. Then I could just copy the DJ over from one computer to the other and merge. Would be great if it didn't create duoble entries if you did it multiple times.



I didn't think about it, thanks!





> Yo banhurt, could you alter the code of this a little bit, so it would work like a normal journal to catalouge your daily life with? I've been looking for a program like that.



I don't know... What would need to be changed?

----------


## rose_red

That would be beautiful.  I don't suppose that it will be something available to those of us without iPhone?

----------


## Nine

This program seems awesome!  I can't wait to start logging my dreams in it.
Thanks for all the work you've put into it.

----------


## endymion

Banhurt, that mobile web app UI looks gorgeous! Sorry if you have already mentioned this, but are you making the app for Android too? Keep up the amazing work!

----------


## Banhurt

> I don't suppose that it will be something available to those of us without iPhone?







> are you making the app for Android too?



Well, I'm testing it on iPod but I think it should work on all mobile devices with web browsers.

----------


## jarrhead

Banhurt, will there be an option to put in your custom induction method? You have WILD, DILD, EILD, etc.  Could there be a spot where we can write our own?

----------


## James2302

lol jarrhead, did you not read my post? i think its on page 18, ill check
yea here it is:




> you can! 
> just go into settings and enter your technique type into the custom box:
> 
> *Spoiler* for _look!_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## jarrhead

oh dang! Yeah I never saw that post sorry!  :smiley: 

I'd like to see an update that enters the name to the donut chart.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Mobile web app (for some reason the background looks black on my pc - this is how it looks on iPhone)
> 
> 
> 
> You can export some of your tags (and goals) from DreamJournal to the server and then you'll be able to add dreams from your mobile. When you open DreamJournal again, the dreams will get synced (and removed from the server - so the app is not meant to replace the pc program). I thought this could be useful, what are your thoughts / ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think about it, thanks!
> ...



Change dreams to entries, remove all the dream related stuff I guess.

----------


## LRT

Does this run under WINE? I can't seem to get it to.

----------


## Ynot

> Does this run under WINE? I can't seem to get it to.



It's a C# application (meaning it's not native Windows, instead running in the .NET virtual machine)

To run it under Linux / Mac, you need Mono
(the open source implementation of the .NET framework)





> I can confirm this works on Linux
> (tested on Ubuntu 9.04 x86_64)
> 
> install the mono winforms 2.0 package
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libmono-winforms2.0-cil
> ...



Would be better if it was just plain old C/C++, then you could compile it native, but hey....

----------


## Banhurt

It's the first birthday of DreamJournal today!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## XeL

Happy b-day DJ!

Thanks for all the work you are doing, Banhurt! It's appriciated  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

:Party:  



Happy birthday, DJ! Thanks a million, Banhurt. We really do appreciate all of this.  :smiley:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

HAPPY
BIRTHDAY
DJ
 ::breakitdown:: 

Thanks for the DJ Banhurt! We all love what you've done and we understand how much work you put in all of this so THANK YOU!

----------


## Banhurt

Yeah, happy birthday, though to me the anniversary of releasing DreamJournal is a sign that it's high time I finally moved on to my new (groundbreaking, by the way) project. So I'm making sure the 2.5 release is perfect and doesn't need any more changes (the deadline is still February 14!).  ::wink:: 

Anyway, it's really cool to develop for such enthusiastic, concerned, kind people like you. Thanks!

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Yeah, happy birthday, though to me the anniversary of releasing DreamJournal is a sign that it's high time I finally moved on to my new (groundbreaking, by the way) project. So I'm making sure the 2.5 release is perfect and doesn't need any more changes (the deadline is still February 14!). 
> 
> Anyway, it's really cool to develop for such enthusiastic, concerned, kind people like you. Thanks!



???? It used to be 15! lol  ::banana:: 

Good luck! It's already almost perfect so it probably will be whatever you do!  ::D:

----------


## rose_red

> Yeah, happy birthday, though to me the anniversary of releasing DreamJournal is a sign that it's high time I finally moved on to my new (groundbreaking, by the way) project. So I'm making sure the 2.5 release is perfect and doesn't need any more changes (the deadline is still February 14!). 
> 
> Anyway, it's really cool to develop for such enthusiastic, concerned, kind people like you. Thanks!



In that case, will there be an option to view dreams based on what technique was used and/or if they were lucid or not (other than using tags)?

----------


## jarrhead

How about a scrollbar so that dreams don't go off the screen?

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> How about a scrollbar so that dreams don't go off the screen?



Yes, I agree with this. I'd really like one. 

I mean, I'd like it if the default page would be "all dreams(and notes)" instead of "latest dreams(and notes)"

It'd be great!  ::banana::

----------


## Pooddha

May I suggest to enable publishing dreams on other sites but DV?

----------


## OfficerFlake

> How about a scrollbar so that dreams don't go off the screen?



Just apply the "Month" filter for now.  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Oh, there was something else that was bugging me. I really love the graphs in 'time' in 'stats'. The problem is... If my dream recall becomes better and I find it not to be at its best right now, then, my data will go out of the graph and I won't be able to see anything other than a grey rectangle with data of my lucid dreams. 

Could it be possible to zoom out even more? Thank you.  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

Sleepy, it auto-adjusts based on your stats, like a graph on MS word, I believe.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Sleepy, it auto-adjusts based on your stats, like a graph on MS word, I believe.



oh okay. lol  :smiley:

----------


## Banhurt

> In that case, will there be an option to view dreams based on what technique was used and/or if they were lucid or not (other than using tags)?



Ok, thanks!





> Sleepy, it auto-adjusts based on your stats, like a graph on MS word, I believe.



Alas, it doesn't. It will in the 2.5 release.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Alas, it doesn't. It will in the 2.5 release.



lol!  ::banana::

----------


## jarrhead

I dont understand the graphs. Are the blues your stats and the greys your expected stats?

----------


## TristanPetroskey

> I dont understand the graphs. Are the blues your stats and the greys your expected stats?



No, the gray is your non-lucid dreams, and the blue is your lucid dreams.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Oh, also. I think it'd be best if the graph had stable dates and not just "last 7 days" because, because of that, my graph changes every day. The first group of 7 days used to be my worst dream recall week but now somehow, its my best. This changed in one day. I'd like to have an actual stable graph so I can actually use it. Thank you  :Oh noes:

----------


## Banhurt

Since I can't get my printer to work, the update is cancelled.

----------


## Maria92

> Since I can't get my printer to work, the update is cancelled.



...if you're serious, I have one thing to say: 

 :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:

----------


## Banhurt

Well, I'm considering releasing the new version as it is and adding the print feature later as an update. Or should I wait? What do you think?

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Well, I'm considering releasing the new version as it is and adding the print feature later as an update. Or should I wait? What do you think?



Release the new version as is. Better to wait for the print feature than to wait for both the new version and the print feature.

----------


## OfficerFlake

Indeeeeed. Please release the newer version without Print feature. look forwards to it! :3

----------


## Banhurt

Ok

----------


## J.D.

Is the new version released yet?  A box came up when I opened it today saying an update is available, I clicked "update", and it brought up a small box of text with a progress bar which didn't seem to do anything.  After a few minutes, I closed the whole program to try again, but now the update notification doesn't appear.  Any ideas?

----------


## Shift

Is there any way to set the colors that your dreams are set to using the HEX versus just the limited colors that come upon selection through the program? Besides manually changing it, I mean. The colors are very limited  :Sad:

----------


## Banhurt

> Is the new version released yet?  A box came up when I opened it today saying an update is available, I clicked "update", and it brought up a small box of text with a progress bar which didn't seem to do anything.  After a few minutes, I closed the whole program to try again, but now the update notification doesn't appear.  Any ideas?



This is weird... I haven't released the new version yet. Did you see a small window with a progress bar or just the one with a present box and a progress bar? Was there any description of the update? Anybody else experiencing something like this? And which version are you using?





> Is there any way to set the colors that your dreams are set to using the HEX versus just the limited colors that come upon selection through the program? Besides manually changing it, I mean. The colors are very limited



Not yet, but I can add it to the new release if you want.  :smiley:

----------


## J.D.

> This is weird... I haven't released the new version yet. Did you see a small window with a progress bar or just the one with a present box and a progress bar? Was there any description of the update? Anybody else experiencing something like this? And which version are you using?



It was just the present box and progress bar.  In the box it had some text.  I remember seeing the words "warning" and "banhurt" in there... not together though.  :tongue2:  I'm no programmer, although it could've been code.
I'm using version 2.3.

----------


## Shift

> Not yet, but I can add it to the new release if you want.



My god, I didn't know a new one was in the works! You are too cool Banhurt  :Shades wink:  I think that would be a very helpful addition. It could make the program much more personalized, and it would just improve appearance overall. I have trouble even reading my text colors, but I really like light green and blue. Unfortunately in the program, they show up as light green and blue which are slightly hard to read (the green moreso than the blue), especially depending on the display, once they get posted onto DV  :Sad:

----------


## Maria92

I second the HEX color system.  :smiley:

----------


## Banhurt

> It was just the present box and progress bar.  In the box it had some text.  I remember seeing the words "warning" and "banhurt" in there... not together though.  I'm no programmer, although it could've been code.
> I'm using version 2.3.



Ok, I think I know what it was. Thanks for reporting, I hope it won't happen again.

----------


## Hidden

> I second the HEX color system.



I third it.  It would be awesome if you added that. =)

----------


## Banhurt

> I third it.  It would be awesome if you added that. =)



Actually, I already have added it.  :smiley: 

The only thing that is left to do is DreamJournal mobile (it's not finished yet). I'm writing the new FAQ now, here's an extract:





> *What's new in DreamJournal 2.5?*
> There are 7 new features (notes, attachments, custom goal groups, new stats, import, custom colors, DreamJournal mobile) and 100 interface improvements.

----------


## jarrhead

*waits for non-mobile release*

 ::D:

----------


## James2302

> Actually, I already have added it. 
> 
> The only thing that is left to do is DreamJournal mobile (it's not finished yet). I'm writing the new FAQ now, here's an extract:



oh yay!!! can't wait ::D:  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Keitorin

DreamJournal mobile?? How awesome is that.  ::D:  I'm using my iPod to post this!   




> Actually, I already have added it. 
> 
> The only thing that is left to do is DreamJournal mobile (it's not finished yet). I'm writing the new FAQ now, here's an extract:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

What happened to DreamJournal 2.4?  ::hrm::

----------


## Banhurt

I think I will drop the idea of DreamJournal mobile together with the print feature, because I'm not going to finish it before the Valentine's Day. I really shouldn't have announced anything before it was done.  ::|:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I don't have a 'mobile' and really wasn't planning to print it so I'm completly find with this.

Sad for the others who actually were gonna use it though.

Well, if you want to print something, you can just as well copy and paste it somewhere else and print it from there. It's maybe not the fastest if you want to print all your dreams but if its just for a couple than I'm sure you can cope with that. 
About the fact that there will be no mobile application... I guess cellphones just won't take over the planet yet.  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

Banhurt, will the image links be pictures instead of links in 2.5?

----------


## Hidden

Wouldn't it be kinda hard to type up a dream on a phone anyway...?  I guess if you remembered one in the middle of the day and wanted to write it down it would be useful.

----------


## Maria92

> Wouldn't it be kinda hard to type up a dream on a phone anyway...?  I guess if you remembered one in the middle of the day and wanted to write it down it would be useful.



Well, even then, a pen and a bit of paper do the job, too...you really only need the key points before you get home and can write it up...and if the dream is toward the more adult side of the world, you can always develop a very simple, personal form of shorthand that is nigh uncrackable.

----------


## Hidden

Well, these days people are more likely to be carrying around a phone than a pen and paper.  Plus no one will wonder why you're fiddling with your phone, unlike if you're randomly taking notes.  Not that that matters, but... -shrug-

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Plus no one will wonder why you're fiddling with your phone...



When I see someone fiddling with their phone, I think they are spoiled antisocial humans who can't talk in person or that depend too much on others to live few minutes on their own... JK  :Cheeky: 

I don't think people think you're any more normal when you do a Reality Check than when you are writing on a piece of paper.
And really, you can just write the dream in a textmessage and then rather than sending it, you save it. Then when you get home, you look at it and write it in your dreamjournal. You could also send the textmessage to yourself or be creative and find another way.  :smiley: 

If you remember a dream in the middle of the day, I think it will be easier to remember later on. I'm not sure about this though

----------


## Hidden

Lol.  The sad part is that some people are "spoiled antisocial humans who can't talk in person or that depend too much on others to live few minutes on their own."

That's what subtle reality checks are for.  :wink2: 

But yeah, it's definitely already possible to use your phone to record dreams.

Usually when I remember a dream in the middle of the day, something reminded me of it.  I think that as long as I can remember what the trigger was, I should be able to remember the dream from that...

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Lol.  The sad part is that some people are "spoiled antisocial humans who can't talk in person or that depend too much on others to live few minutes on their own."
> 
> That's what subtle reality checks are for. 
> 
> But yeah, it's definitely already possible to use your phone to record dreams.
> 
> Usually when I remember a dream in the middle of the day, something reminded me of it.  I think that as long as I can remember what the trigger was, I should be able to remember the dream from that...



I second all of this  :smiley:

----------


## dariocanata

Hey there,


A week ago I saw this post. I am a mac user. I found this application called Dream Diary that it is pretty good. I thought that it should be mentioned in the same place as the application for Windows users.

I did this post to show put it out there but it has been mainly ignored considering the lack of Mac users. However, when they check this post it would be cool to have a Mac program available.
http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=91617


This is the link for the Dream Diary 3.0 for Mac. It is a freeware application.

----------


## Banhurt

4 hours until the update.  ::wink::  I think the new version deserves a new thread, this one is way too long.

----------


## XeL

Can't wait  ::D:

----------


## Banhurt

Moved: DreamJournal 2.5

----------


## James2302

yay!!!!!!!!! ::banana::  ::banana::  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------

